# Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

**THE MOST RECENT INFO ON THIS GROUP BUY CAN ALWAYS BE FOUND HERE**
-Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy-
THIS GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED
Reseller: New Dimensions - http://www.ndauto.com 
Price: 
Qty 5 = $2325 plus shipping
Qty 8 = $2299 plus shipping
Qty 10 = $2279 plus shipping
Qty 12 = $2259 plus shipping
Qty 15 = $2239 plus shipping
WE CURRENTLY HAVE 14 PEOPLE COMMITTED - CURRENT PRICE: 2259.00
Shipping: $20-$65 depending on Location. 
Applications: 
MK3-OBD1
MK3-OBD2
MK4 - MK4 Owners must send ECU and Supercharger Chip to Neuspeed in Southern CA for installation. The installation is free, you pay shipping fee.
If you live in High Altitude areas, New Dimensions can pre install the high altitude pully.
Deadline: Full Payment due by February 28th 5:30PM PST - No Down Payment/Deposit is required.
Payment Methods: 
Major credit cards (VISA, Master Card, American Express, and Discover), Cashier's Check, Money Orders, or Cash.
******************************************************
- Please only post in this thread if you are seriously considering purchasing a Neuspeed Supercharger in the next 4-8 weeks, or if you wanna help us gain exposure by bumping -
OK, 17 people have posted in 4 different threads during the last few weeks about getting a Group Buy on the Neuspeed Supercharger going. 2kjettaguy has been heading up this Group Buy so far but can't anymore since he's too busy... (and he already has one) So someone needs to head this thing up. I'll definitely help, but I don't want to be the ONLY one doing it because its a big job... volunteers?
Here's the offers we've got so far from aftermarket resellers:
greedspeed.com - $2500.00 + Shipping - Minimum 10 buyers
bestvwparts.com - $2600.00 including Shipping - ? # of min/max buyers
1552design.com - $2495.00 including Shipping - Minimum 5 buyers
vwvortex member meats00glx claims a reseller friend of his can do:
$2350.00 including Shipping - Minimum 5 buyers, Maximum 15
Apparently there's also a new offer from New Dimensions that will beat everything.... waiting for that info from 2kjettaguy.
Here's the users and applications that have shown interest so far:
MK3:
jollyroger
mj6234
vwboraiv1.8t
vwcruisn
MK4:
jrsydriver
golfero
nshadel1
srjetta
ripthe5y5tem
soy bomb
gti psycho
dabones
2slojetta01
jettamon69
meats00glx
Beetle:
psychojerm
That's 17 people showing interest. Hopefully we can get 5-10 serious buyers out of that.
I need everyone who's interested to do the following:
Email me at [email protected] with your Name, Nickname on vwvortex, email address, and the date which you will be ready to make the purchase. 

[Modified by JollyRoger, 3:15 PM 2-27-2002]


[Modified by JollyRoger, 5:42 PM 3-4-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

ok, here's what New Dimensions Has offered: This is a serious offer. I would have posted earlier but I am busy busy busy...
quote:[HR][/HR]We have decided to offer VWVortexers an extended "Tax Refund" sale price on 
Neuspeed superchargers for Mk3 and Mk4 2.0L 8v engines. Yes, Mk3 is included!
New limited time pricing, effective from 2/1/02-2/8/02:
Mk3 OBD1 '93-'95 2.0L 8v 
Mk3 OBD2 '96-'99 2.0L 8v
Mk4 OBD2 '99.5-'00 2.0L 8v
Sum total of confirmed orders placed (regardless of model) will determine quantity. 
Must specify if engine is air-pump equipped, and if AT or manual transmission. ECU 
must be sent to Neuspeed in Southern CA for chip installation. Buyer pays freight 
on ECU. Minimum five kits. Payment by major credit card only, $1175 non-
refundable deposit will be charged to your credit card, with remaining balance 
charged on 2/8/02. Street legal, CARB exempt.
Qty. 5 = $2325 plus shipping
Qty. 8 = $2299 plus shipping
Qty. 10 = $2279 plus shipping
Qty 12 = $2259 plus shipping
Qty 15 = $2239 plus shipping[HR][/HR]​I feel obligated to help them out. I also feel bad for my first contact, best vw parts. They were counting on the GB but since the price got whacked by so many people I guess there's nothing we can do.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (2kjettaguy)*

 New Dimensions is offering a hell of a deal and I encourage everyone interested to scrounge up the downpayment and get in on this deal! If anyone has any questions please please please post. 
JollyRoger - will you be taking control of the GB?


----------



## Soy Bomb (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (2kjettaguy)*

good deal everyone..... bump


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah I guess I'll officially take control for now... I hope to get some help with it later cause I don't wanna be the only one responsible...
That's a sweet deal from ND! I wonder why they're in such a hurry to sell these kits? I highly doubt we'd be able to get 5 before Feb. 8th but it's worth a shot for that price...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (2kjettaguy)*

Those prices make me want to cry!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

bump


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

oh man thats a sweeeeet price.. i mite have to get one... ill keep in contact for sure


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*








Wow. I am going to have to check with the wife folks. On such short notice, I am not sure how she will act.....


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

why does it matter if it is manual or automatic?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Good price but no way can i have that $$ by the 8th. Wish I had a CC with a bigger limit.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (flyjetta)*

FlyJetta- MK3 or MK4?


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

thats a great price, but same here, no way can get my refund by the 8th...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (gti303)*

I will extend the deadline to Feb 15th. This is in an effort to allow customers a chance to get their finances squared away, and not miss out. We don't do organized buys very often, so please have one person deal with me directly (JollyRoger?) and let's make this happen folks. Got boost?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Hummm.. now I am thinking..


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Wow. That's an incredible offer Jason. RAD. *starts looking for things to sell on eBay...*
I can have $2325.00 by Feb 15th. It will be hard but I can do it...
So we need at least 4 more people to commit. Come on guys, you're not gonna see prices like this for quite a while... File those tax returns online today and you should be able to get them deposited in time...
Jason, yes I'll be in charge of this gb. Please send all the necessary info to [email protected]


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

sorry guys.. I just picked up a used supercharger with 5000 miles for 1350... I got a deal!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







otherwise I would be in this like flynn!! Thanks jason for the hookup on the GB!


----------



## nshadel1 (Oct 18, 2001)

hoefully i can scrounge up the down payment


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (nshadel1)*

Come on Guys....

nshadel1, email me when you know if you can get in on the gb...


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

TTT.. I want to see how this turns out.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

How many people have commited to this already


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

Looks like just one..I'd be in if I can get the money in time. Those are some cheap prices.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Just to let you know I posted this in the Yahoo groups Jetta owners club.


----------



## corduroy79 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

how much would having someone install on one of these things run me?
-tom


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (corduroy79)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how much would having someone install on one of these things run me?
-tom[HR][/HR]​Install it your self.. if not goto your local shop and ask usually labor rate A x 4hr install = B your cost. Should be less than 250 bucks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (corduroy79)*

Go here and decide for yourself. It's the install manual.
http://www.neuspeed.com/pages/suprchrg/images/supercharger.zip 
Let me know if you have a MKIII.


----------



## corduroy79 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

i do have a mk3... just trying to get a feel for what my total cost would be. Is a 2.25 inch exhaust enough, or do i need to go to 2.5 to get the best results with a SC?


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]vwvortex member meats00glx claims a reseller friend of his can do:
$2350.00 including Shipping - Minimum 5 buyers, Maximum 15
Apparently there's also a new offer from New Dimensions that will beat everything.... waiting for that info from 2kjettaguy.[HR][/HR]​My deal is on. Check out the main page or the classifieds. It's $2350 shipped, no deadline, no maximum, minimum of 5 buyers. So you can wait for your tax return! Here's a link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=230774 

[Modified by Meats00GLX, 10:38 AM 2-1-2002]


[Modified by Meats00GLX, 10:40 AM 2-1-2002]


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

Will this GB except credit cards?


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Gaucho)*

Mine? No. Please read the main post for the details. The merchant hasn't yet setup their credit card machines and there would be an extra charge (around $150 or so) if the GB did accept credit cards (which it doesn't).


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

Guys, Jason at New Dimensions has informed me that we can push the date of the GB back to the end of Feb. Now maybe some of you can get your tax returns in by then!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, Jason at New Dimensions has informed me that we can push the date of the GB back to the end of Feb. Now maybe some of you can get your tax returns in by then! [HR][/HR]​Now were talking but knowing the US govt.. well be lucky to have them mid march


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

I think it's stupid that there are 2 or 3 groupbuys going on.. everyone should agree on 1 so that everyone goes for it and lowers the price..


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (flyjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think it's stupid that there are 2 or 3 groupbuys going on.. everyone should agree on 1 so that everyone goes for it and lowers the price..[HR][/HR]​They have. 
I wish these were for the VR6. Great price


----------



## nshadel1 (Oct 18, 2001)

I am getting a little confused here, can someone please verify that the groupbuy price is 2350 shipped. and are there terms for payment or must we have 2350 in cash by the end of February
thanks alot guys


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (nshadel1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am getting a little confused here, can someone please verify that the groupbuy price is 2350 shipped. and are there terms for payment or must we have 2350 in cash by the end of February
thanks alot guys[HR][/HR]​The GB that I have organized is $2350 shipped, with 5 people minimum, and no deadline. Check out the link in one of my previous replies to this post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

OK guys, JollyRoger and Meats00GLX can I suggest:
- update your 1st reply in your GB post (keep updating it)
- people read the 1st reply to get the most up-to-date information
- pick a company 
- price of S/C & shipping (for 'x' number of units)
- specify MKIII, MKIV (no drive by wire 2.0L) 
- do they accept credit card payments
- deadline
- etc...
Keep out of each others GB post your confusing everyone!


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

I don't know what's so confusing. First of all, I have all of that information in my first "reply" (post) on my GB post. Second of all, all I posted in here said to check out my GB and a link. That's it, that's all. And then people start asking questions when I said to go to the link for more details.







Sorry if this sounds a little harsh, it's not meant that way.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, Jason at New Dimensions has informed me that we can push the date of the GB back to the end of Feb. 
I might be in. I wont know for about 2 weeks but things are looking up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Now were talking but knowing the US govt.. well be lucky to have them mid march [/QUOTE]
File them online...its like a $6 charge I think. I'm doing mine this week so I get my cash right away.


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

im really thinking about this.. if the deadline is pushed back till the end of february.. that will give me more time to look at my finances and decide if i really do in fact need this


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vwcruisn)*

Awesome. That's what I like to hear


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

OK, First of all, Meats00GLX and I aren't competing (At least not that I'm aware of...) I wasn't even aware his deal was legit until today...We're both just trying to find the best price and find out who will commit to joining the GB in the next month or so... Competition between Resellers drives the price down. When we find the lowest price, everyone can get in on that GB and get an awesome deal. I do see how it's confusing with all of these threads, so I'll try to only post in this one









Thanks for the advice Golf_2K2L, I'll keep the first post updated with the most current info


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Absolutely no competition here! (In other words no, I am not competing with JR.)


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How many people have commited to this already[HR][/HR]​I have 4 people SERIOUSLY interested in it. I'm not asking for commitments yet, just trying to find out if we'll have enough to do it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

this is a very good price !!!! Damn I don't have the money right now or else I would be all over it!!! I'm mostly looking to buy around the summer or later!!!
so a bump for this!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

So we have until the end of Feburary now right? I am having more trouble convincing the wife than I thought. I have the money, I just have to get her to approve. Any advice for me from other married people? This whole marriage thing is REALLY screwing up my VW hobby.








"Forward I cried/
For the boost/
But the wife said neeeiiiighhhh/
The Jetta sat/
and the lines on the dyno graph/
were goin' byyyyeeeee bye."
(A spoof on Pink Floyd's "Us and Them" -1st chorus)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So we have until the end of Feburary now right? I am having more trouble convincing the wife than I thought. I have the money, I just have to get her to approve. Any advice for me from other married people? This whole marriage thing is REALLY screwing up my VW hobby.








"Forward I cried/
For the boost/
But the wife said neeeiiiighhhh/
The Jetta sat/
and the lines on the dyno graph/
were goin' byyyyeeeee bye."
(A spoof on Pink Floyd's "Us and Them" -1st chorus)[HR][/HR]​Promise to clean the bathrooms forever. Be extra sweet, patient, and kind. Bring her flowers. Give her the sad puppy look. Whine.
Ummm! I'll try to think of more.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

hehehe. Yeah we have till the end of Febuary to come up with $2325 plus shipping (Still finding out from ND how much shipping will be, prolly not more than $50)


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

mj6234, it's simple you lie!
Tell her it's only $1,000.
Explain to ND what your doing.
You send a bank draft to ND for $1,325.
Get ND to charge your credit card for $1,000.
Make sure you receive the S/C so she doesn't see ND's purchase receipt.
Hide the purchase receipt.
She will assume it cost $1,000 because that's what is shown on CC bill.
The above only works if she doesn't see your bank account withdrawal of $1,325.

Good Luck, your marriage is on the line.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

wow man...my girl was willing to put down 1G for me last year to get boost, but things fell through...and no one sold me boost hehe...this year shes broke...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (gti303)*

Fellas, hiding it just isn't going to work. I just moved, and I don't have anyone to talk to about dubs--so I talk to her. She knows how much it costs, plus aren't marriages supposed to be based on honesty??







I think my strategy has been blab about it until she caves, but at times I have met severe resistance if I bring it up at the wrong time. I'm getting better though. Looks like I made some progress on the front today. There are 4 who are in, right? I may be able to get in by the end of the month...I still need some docs to file taxes, and I am getting impatient waiting to get them. Man, I do appreciate all of the good suggestions, being a new 'texer and all. I thought you guys would make fun of me for not laying down the law, but I see things in my household aren't that different from others...
Mike
Here's a temporary sig, a quote from the wife. I'm sure glad she doesn't know how right she is....
"Why do you want that thing, you'll get tired of it and then you'll just want more..."


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (nshadel1)*

I'm interested as well but I do need more info. Is only have the cost due my the end of Feb. and if so when is the balance due?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm interested as well but I do need more info. Is only have the cost due my the end of Feb. and if so when is the balance due?







[HR][/HR]​That's a good question. I didn't know the answer so I emailed Jason at New Dimensions. He should get back to me by Monday.
I'm glad to finally see some people showing interest


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

bump


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

la bumpeta!!!!!!!


----------



## SRJetta (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

I might have to buy one just because Jolly Roger is from Colorado! I'm interested, just keep us informed on the details ie: down payment amount, payment in full due by...and a set deadline.
Thanks 
Josh


----------



## ryandouglas (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Count me in; email has been sent...bump.
My dream is coming true!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ryandouglas)*

Rad. Ok guys we now have 2 people confirmed in the Group Buy and another 4-6 people SERIOUSLY INTERESTED. 
SRJetta- You a CO fan? hehe. To answer your questions:
1)New Dimensions does not require a Down Payment/Deposit on the kit
2)Full Payment of $2325.00 plus shipping ($20-$65 depending on where you live) is due on Feb 27th 5:30PM PST. See first post for Payment Methods
3)Deadline for the Group Buy is Feb 27th 5:30PM PST as well.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Bump


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

bump


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

bump


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Is neuspeed planning on releasing an upgrade? I keep hearing conflicting reports that they are working on a intercooler setup? Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

I don't have any info on that but I'm sure someone does...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

The intercooler has been tabled. They were working on a P&P head, but that's been tabled, too. Both were either not feasible, too expensive, or both=not marketable.
I've been working on some unofficial mods, like a smaller pulley, bigger injectors, cooler plugs, etc. I've had good results with noticable power gains (butt dyno). But, it's still cool. The real test will be this summer.
I would really like to try water injection and have asked Magnuson to look into it to see if there would be any problems with water injection before the throttle body. Placing nozzels in the intake plenum would be harder than in the connecting tube between the MAF and TB.
A good water injection kit is expensive though. But, if it works, it would be well worth it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I would really like to try water injection and have asked Magnuson to look into it to see if there would be any problems with water injection before the throttle body. Placing nozzels in the intake plenum would be harder than in the connecting tube between the MAF and TB.
A good water injection kit is expensive though. But, if it works, it would be well worth it.[HR][/HR]​Jetta red I would not be surprised if you see an increase of 30 whp with a water injection kit with a 50/50 water , alcohol mix in the water tank!!!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would not be surprised if you see an increase of 30 whp with a water injection kit with a 50/50 water , alcohol mix [HR][/HR]​Huh?







Are you serious? Where can I learn more about water injection?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would not be surprised if you see an increase of 30 whp with a water injection kit with a 50/50 water , alcohol mix 
Huh?







Are you serious? Where can I learn more about water injection?[HR][/HR]​Man I was just estimating!!! I know it will be around that number because I saw in the 12v vr6 forum getting 25 whp by adding a water injection to his vortech supercharger without raising the boost or chaging anything else. I guess it will be much the same!!!
I read in a site talking about water injection that you don't really add power by adding only water,it will prevent detonation, but when you do a 50/50 mix of water/ alcohol or water/ methanol, it gives extra power because these liquids burn very well!!!
I don't know maybe I'm wrong !!! Anyone here with knowledge about water injection!!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 6:10 PM 2-6-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

I want one..how do I get on the buying list...


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Read the 1st reply by JollyRoger
I need everyone who's interested to do the following:
Email me at [email protected] with your Name, Nickname on vwvortex, email address, and the date which you will be ready to make the purchase.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Okay, guys.
Chris I. here. Long time listener, first time caller. 
I am interested in a NS supercharger, but I've got a question for JR.
Regarding the NS supercharger, I currently have a NS P-Flo intake. It is my understanding that the old P-Flo kit (specifically the mounting bracket) doesn't fit the NS supercharger and that you would have to pick up a new P-Flo kit if you want the supercharger.
My question is, can ND sell just the new bracket and if so, is there any kind of deal associated with buying the supercharger at the same time?
Thanks.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Can someone lend me 2K????????





























I need some car work and a clutch and I am affraid that I will miss out on this deal..


----------



## ryandouglas (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Come on guys, check between the cushions; I'm dyin' here. I really want this to work...we just need three more!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Chris, I don't have an answer to your question. I've also heard that there is a different version of the P-flow for the supercharger, however I'm not positive. So, I forwarded your questions to Jason at New Dimensions. He should be getting back to me soon, and as soon as he answers, I will post it.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Guys- We now have 3 people committed to the Group Buy. We only need 5 minimum, so 2 more people and we can do this. 
*SO WHO ELSE IS IN?*


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I am still working on it. I am going to wait another week or so and wait for the right moment....I will give an update later.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Okay, guys.
Chris I. here. Long time listener, first time caller. 
I am interested in a NS supercharger, but I've got a question for JR.
Regarding the NS supercharger, I currently have a NS P-Flo intake. It is my understanding that the old P-Flo kit (specifically the mounting bracket) doesn't fit the NS supercharger and that you would have to pick up a new P-Flo kit if you want the supercharger.
My question is, can ND sell just the new bracket and if so, is there any kind of deal associated with buying the supercharger at the same time?
Thanks.[HR][/HR]​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chris, here's the answer to your questions straight from Jason at New Dimensions:
<snip>
> My question is, can ND sell just the new bracket and if so, is there
> any kind of deal associated with buying the supercharger at the same
> time? 
The kits are designed to be installed and used with the factory airbox.
Neuspeed 
has a specially molded top section of the airbox that replaces the stock upper
piece. 
This is emissions related, and is part of the CARB exemption requirement. End 
users may modify parts at their own risk, but neither ND or Neuspeed will
assume 
liability. The warranty of the kit will be voided in this case. However, ND may
sell 
drop-in K&N panel filters at a reduced price to those customers with P-Flos
that no 
longer function with the kit. 
Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions 
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (nshadel1)*

Boy...considering that they have a 50% (or greater) profit margin on that supercharger, they sure aren't being very generous with the discounts.








I wanted to get one for my g/f's 2.0, but turbo would cost half as much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (URIN 2ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Boy...considering that they have a 50% (or greater) profit margin on that supercharger, they sure aren't being very generous with the discounts.








[HR][/HR]​50% profit margin? Uh, no.








I think we are being more than generous. The kit lists for $2999, and we're offering you a price of hundreds below that. We're even hundreds below the "street price". If you find a better deal than we're offering, please go with it and enjoy Neuspeed products like thousands of others.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Jason, I am VERY interested in this S/C, but I have a few questions:
1)I currently have a 92 jetta with a full 96 2.0L X-flow swap. The engine has a Schrick 268 cam. What should I replace this cam with? Should I get a stock cam, or should I get something like the 260 cam (since it is for 4st induction)? Is a cam expected to be released specifically for the Neuspeed charger?
2)When installing the engine in the car, the A/C was left in place to allow the stock belts and pulleys to be used. I have been considering getting the parts from the 93 golf cl to eliminate the ac compressor (since it is currently in place only to allow the belt to ride on it). If I do this, will I be able to get a belt that will fit and could someone at Neuspeed or ND tell me the specs necessary so I may find one? 
3)Is the overall height of the S/C assembly higher, lower, or the same as the stock intake manifold/TB (for a 96 2.0L)? I have already had cearance issues with the stock setup, which I have since sorted out. 
I REALLY want to get this S/C, but I have some reservations about it, since I would have to undo some mods to my engine (P-Flo, Schrick, GIAC chip, etc) in order to build it up again, and I am not sure how it will fit in my engine bay, and I would like to eliminate the A/C if possible. 


[Modified by blubayou, 10:03 PM 2-13-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Give Greg Woo or Jeff Lowell at Neuspeed a call. They'll tell you if it will fit. As far as cams, yes, you'll need to go with a stock or 260 cam. The chip will be replaced with a Neuspeed chip. If you have the type that plugs in place, tell them you want to keep your GAIC chip and ask them to send you a separate chip.


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chris, here's the answer to your questions straight from Jason at New Dimensions:
<snip>
> My question is, can ND sell just the new bracket and if so, is there
> any kind of deal associated with buying the supercharger at the same
> time? 
The kits are designed to be installed and used with the factory airbox.
Neuspeed 
has a specially molded top section of the airbox that replaces the stock upper
piece. 
This is emissions related, and is part of the CARB exemption requirement. End 
users may modify parts at their own risk, but neither ND or Neuspeed will
assume 
liability. The warranty of the kit will be voided in this case. However, ND may
sell 
drop-in K&N panel filters at a reduced price to those customers with P-Flos
that no 
longer function with the kit. 
Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions 
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com [HR][/HR]​JR,
Is K&N my only option for the reduced price filter or can they get hold of a Piper Cross?
Chris


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chris, here's the answer to your questions straight from Jason at New Dimensions:
<snip>
> My question is, can ND sell just the new bracket and if so, is there
> any kind of deal associated with buying the supercharger at the same
> time? 
The kits are designed to be installed and used with the factory airbox.
Neuspeed 
has a specially molded top section of the airbox that replaces the stock upper
piece. 
This is emissions related, and is part of the CARB exemption requirement. End 
users may modify parts at their own risk, but neither ND or Neuspeed will
assume 
liability. The warranty of the kit will be voided in this case. However, ND may
sell 
drop-in K&N panel filters at a reduced price to those customers with P-Flos
that no 
longer function with the kit. 
Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions 
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com [HR][/HR]​How can that be when Neuspeed themselves sells a P-flow for use with there blower?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How can that be when Neuspeed themselves sells a P-flow for use with there blower?[HR][/HR]​I am not aware of such a part. They have P-flos, but not for their SC kits. I will call Neuspeed to verify this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

i am new here..first time post..i am consdering getting in on this gb but i have to wait at last another week to review my finances...i will check back in about a week and notify jettared if i wll do it...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...notify jettared if i wll do it...














[HR][/HR]​Thanks, but JollyRoger is the guy you need to notify. I have nothing to do with the gb other than throwing in comments now and then.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

sorry...i meant to say jollyroger


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry...i meant to say jollyroger








[HR][/HR]​Yeah, we both answer to "JR".


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Chris, I'm pretty sure a KN drop in is the only option but I'm not positive..
Guys we now have 3 people committed. We need at least 2 more to do the group buy. If we get 5 more people the price drops to $2299.
WHO'S IN?


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

if thats CAD then im in, but only in my dreams heh...


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How can that be when Neuspeed themselves sells a P-flow for use with there blower?
I am not aware of such a part. They have P-flos, but not for their SC kits. I will call Neuspeed to verify this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Jason,
I talked to NS yesterday (before I read your post) and they said they had the part. They did not mention voiding the warranty with it. What did you find out?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

I also talked to Neuspeed about Cold Air Intakes. Using a CAI will not void your warranty.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Gaucho)*

bump


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

count me in...the e-mail is sent to jollyroger...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by redgti2.0, 7:58 PM 2-12-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Got it. Guys we now have 4 people in on the group buy. One more person and you'll have the supercharger sitting on your doorstep in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got it. Guys we now have 4 people in on the group buy. One more person and you'll have the supercharger sitting on your doorstep in 3 weeks!!![HR][/HR]​JR,
I'm almost there, man. Just need to get that final confirmation regarding the P-Flo / K&N / warranty thing.
Does NS have a P-Flo bracket that will go with the SC?
Will the old kit's filter fit the new bracket?
Will it void the warranty?
Will ND be able to furnish such a bracket with the GB?
I know, I know, too many questions, but c'mon, we're all a bit obsessive about these cars, aren't we?








JR? Jason? Beuller?
Chris


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got it. Guys we now have 4 people in on the group buy. One more person and you'll have the supercharger sitting on your doorstep in 3 weeks!!!
[HR][/HR]​There is a chance I might make it. I have to clear something up with my taxes tomorrow(hopefully) and then I will e-file. If I get my refund in time, I'm in most likely.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Rad. So we're now getting closer to reaching 8 people in on the GB which would drop the price to $2299!!!!
Chris- I emailed your questions to Jason, he should get back to me tomorrow.
I'll put you two guys on my VERY INTERESTED list...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Waiting on one more document for taxes. Looks like a refund in the $5K range is coming in, so hopefully that will get the wife to give me a green light...


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

yo, I am very interested. I should have the cash by the 27th.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

Cool. Ok guys keep thinking about it and let me know asap.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

bump


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I got the ok from the wife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am in








Mk3 OBDll
Keep me informed of the details


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got the ok from the wife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am in








Mk3 OBDll
Keep me informed of the details[HR][/HR]​YOU BETTER NOT FORGET TOMORROW'S VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

I'm in,, credit card in hand!!!! gimme, gimme!!!!!! when are they gonna be avaliable? I'm ready now


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

JettaRed: I don't know if you remember me but I'm the guy that was planning on buying the Eaton M62 and make my own kit...
anyway, I don't really have the time anymore to have my car down for at least two weeks and tune the computer chip afterwards and all that so I'm thinking o jumping in this GB. My concern is getting some more HP after I drop the SC in. I heard that you changed the pulley... what I'm thinking about is putting a small pulley, lower the compresion, and boost around 9-10 psi. I already have a 2 1/2 magnaflow cat back with mandrile bent... what do you think about the pulley ???
I need suggestions from people that are already trying things like this or have done it already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

you could add some water injection for some real power increase!!!! and a 2.4 inch pulley to boost it up to 11 psi.
It is a good thing that youl lower the compression if you go with that much boost. I would lower it about 9:1 to 9.5:1


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you could add some water injection for some real power increase!!!! and a 2.4 inch pulley to boost it up to 11 psi.
It is a good thing that youl lower the compression if you go with that much boost. I would lower it about 9:1 to 9.5:1[HR][/HR]​You mean the water pump, right?
How much HP increase could I expect from the water injection????


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You mean the water pump, right?
How much HP increase could I expect from the water injection????







[HR][/HR]​What water pump????? I'm not talking about the water pump of your car















It is a complete kit!!! it's a water mist system that sprays water mist in your intake tube to cool the charge.
if you want more info, go on this site: www.aquamist.co.uk 
People have seen up to 30 whp gain in power. There is a guy who got that kind of gain with his vortech supercharger on a vr6.
every system is different. No one has ever tested this on a Neuspeed supercharger, but will soon. Nortave2.0 will be putting a water mist kit so we're gonna see what happens. stay tuned!!!!!1


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:05 AM 2-14-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

Guys, we now have 6 people in for sure with another 3 seriously interested. SO WE ARE NOW DOING THE GROUP BUY FOR SURE! I'm stoked. I'm going to wait a little longer to see if we can get 8 people so the price will drop to $2299 or maybe even 10 people for $2279!! 
Some of you are ready to make the purchase now, while others need to wait till the 28th to have enough cash... I will talk to Jason about the possibility of some of your paying early so that you can get yours sooner. We'll see.


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I'm all about paying early and getting mine sooner








Let me know if this is possible


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

I'm with you,,,,,, I think I'm showing at Waterfest,, can't wait


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm with you,,,,,, I think I'm showing at Waterfest,, can't wait[HR][/HR]​I am raceing at waterfest


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, we now have 6 people in for sure with another 3 seriously interested. SO WE ARE NOW DOING THE GROUP BUY FOR SURE! I'm stoked. I'm going to wait a little longer to see if we can get 8 people so the price will drop to $2299 or maybe even 10 people for $2279!! 
Some of you are ready to make the purchase now, while others need to wait till the 28th to have enough cash... I will talk to Jason about the possibility of some of your paying early so that you can get yours sooner. We'll see.[HR][/HR]​Any word on the P-Flo issue?
I don't want to miss out because of a communications gap.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

still trying to gather up funds... keep me posted jollyroger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vwcruisn)*

I have gotten the wife away from saying "It costs too much". Now she says "You'll hurt yourself." That is an improvement!! I think she will give in, but we will see. I NEED BOOST!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Chris, still waiting on an email back from Jason...


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

I´m in stage I: "it costs too much"


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Guys- New Dimensions will probably let those of you who wish to purchase the kit early do so, but I need to find out for sure.
Even if they do allow you to buy early, it will still be another week or so, so don't get TOO excited... I need to find out how many people we will have first so that we get a lower price...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Try telling her that it doesn't cost as much as her engagement ring, and she sure didn't help pay for that! Then again, she might kick you or corner you with one of those girl tricks. "You love me more than your car..." or "Am I not special enough justify the ring.." you know the drill. Why is it OK to spend $3K on curtains, but not my ride? I just don't get it. I will prevail!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

hehe... bump


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

YourFace, please send me an email with all of your info so I can add you to the list...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Chris, still waiting on an email back from Jason...[HR][/HR]​Patience. I'll pass word by end of the week, regarding the P-flo questions.








Some of you enquired about an early deadline purchase. We prefer to keep a firm date of 2/28/02 for final order tally. Why? Well, you might have another customer jump in at the last minute, and push you all into a deeper price break. For example, say you have six orders right now...and the seventh and eighth orders are taken on 2/28/02. Those that bought early (back when you had six orders), would want a refund of the difference in price. Thus, I must decline to sell/ship kits before 2/28/02. I will be calling Neuspeed on 3/1/02 to place the entire order. Sorry. 


[Modified by Jason @ ND, 5:10 PM 2-14-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Thanks Jason. No Problem... We can wait...
Only TWO more weeks guys!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

JollyRoger how many people are interested?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any word on the P-Flo issue?[HR][/HR]​Yes, Neuspeed offers a supercharger compatible P-Flo for Mk3 and M4 kits. Price is $189. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

money in hand!!!! waiting and ready


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any word on the P-Flo issue?
Yes, Neuspeed offers a supercharger compatible P-Flo for Mk3 and M4 kits. Price is $189. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Jason.
How much for just the mounting bracket?
Chris


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JollyRoger how many people are interested?[HR][/HR]​We currently have 6 people committed with another 2 or 3 interested... Hopefully we'll be able to get 8 people and get the price to drop to $2299.00, we'll see.
Either way we're doing the group buy for sure though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How much for just the mounting bracket?
Chris[HR][/HR]​Not available seperately. Sorry, but if it was...many companies would just buy that part and retail their own induction kit.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

when is the dead line??????


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

Booost is good.....Here Civic Civic Civic.......Awww dont wanna play.....????


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

ATP flash sports,, very nice wheel!!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (H2oVento)*

Deadline is Feb 28th 5:30PM. Price is $2325.00 plus shipping right now, will probably drop to $2299.00

Hehehe... Yeah I'm looking forward to playing with civics too... so much rice to cook, such little time.....


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How much for just the mounting bracket?
Chris
Not available seperately. Sorry, but if it was...many companies would just buy that part and retail their own induction kit. [HR][/HR]​So Chris, What's it gonna be? No Pressure


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ATP flash sports,, very nice wheel!!!!![HR][/HR]​Thanks


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How much for just the mounting bracket?
Chris
Not available seperately. Sorry, but if it was...many companies would just buy that part and retail their own induction kit. 
So Chris, What's it gonna be? No Pressure







[HR][/HR]​JR,
You've got mail.
Yeah, I'm in.
Jason, the P-Flo kit for the Supercharger sounds okay to me!
Is anyone else going to get the P-Flo for the Supercharger?
Also, what kind of gauges should I get along with the SC? I'm thinking Oil Pressure, Boost, and something else (the cubbyhole on the console has room for three). What's the third? Oil Temp.? Exhaust gas temp.? Other?
Chris


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Is anyone else in Central Ohio getting in on this group buy? I think I saw Reynoldsburg and Worthington. Where are you getting the SC installed or are you doing it at home?
Chris


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I got the approval from the wife! 99% chance I am in. I will email JollyRoger for sure at the end of next week. 
Project 2.slow --> 2.GO


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

mj6234, my wife & I had a really good laugh at your posts. That's the way it is for us married folks. I got the SC because I couldn't wait 4 years until my (our) next car. Good Luck!


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

Yeah, I love my wife, but she just doesn't get why I want an SC. I finally talked her into it, but I still don't think she gets it. I am glad that I entertained someone! Soon to be BOOSTED (I've been waiting for this one....)
BTW, my name is Mike.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

so jollyroger whats the count up to now???


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

I'm from Reynoldsburg, I haven't decided where I'm getting mine installed at,,, but it'll probably be a friend of a friend. Boring, where are you located,,, are you with ohiovw.com?


[Modified by CHENRY, 2:28 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

We now have 7 people committed to the Group Buy for $2325.00
If we get 1 more person in, the price will drop to $2299.00.
So who else wants in?
I'm stoked...


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm from Reynoldsburg, I haven't decided where I'm getting mine installed at,,, but it'll probably be a friend of a friend. Boring, where are you located,,, are you with ohiovw.com?

[Modified by CHENRY, 2:28 PM 2-18-2002][HR][/HR]​I'm in Clintonville.
I'm thinking of having Evans Automotive on Morse Rd. do it (a family connection); they do very good work, but are a little pricey. If I can find someone else how will do as good a job, but cost less, I will go there. Or if maybe I can find a couple more of us in the area who want to install SCs I might try to work out some sort of group rate.
As for ohiovw.com, I'm a member ("Look at my face, Bob."), but I do not represent the organization in any way.








Chris


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Yea, I'm a member also,,, that's sounds great if we could get a discount, I posted something about the group buy on Ohiovw so hopefully someone else will buy one.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

You probably already know this, but you should be able to do it yourself in about 5 hours... unless you just don't want to take the time... I'm looking forward to installing mine myself...


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

bump... 
WHO'S IN?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

What kind of tools do you need to do it yourself? Do you need a floor jack or anything??


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

Yeah, you have to jack up the front end to get underneath the car when installing the new belt....
You'll also need a handful of other tools including torque wrenches, screwdrivers, metric sockets, etc. Have you seen the instructions yet? If not let me know, I can give them to you. They're nice and detailed with full color pictures. Gives you an idea of what a quality product this kit is. 
Oh yeah, Neuspeed also reccomends you check your car with a VAG Scan tool before you install the supercharger to make sure there's not any stored faults. (Problems that sensors in your car pickup and store in the computer) A real VAG 1552 tool costs over $1000, but luckily you can get an adapter that plugs into your car and a laptop, and then load some software onto a laptop and have the exact same thing for around $100. I got my adapter for $75 from obdtool.com and then am using the shareware version of vag-com software to check my car... worked great and was a piece of cake.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Just a few comments about the install. Yes, you can definitely do it yourself, but plan to spend one rather full day doing it. I'm sure if I were to do it again, I could cut the time down a lot. Also, I didn't jack up my car at all. It would help with installing the passenger-side brace, but it's not absolutely necessary. Just take your time and have fun. And be careful with the spark plug wires - that's the only thing I screwed up. As for the vag scan, I didn't do it, but since then I bought the vag-com adapter and software - it's a great tool to have. Enjoy!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

ONE MORE. Who wants a sweet Supercharger kit for $2299.00?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

bump


----------



## Soy Bomb (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

i might be interested in buying this.....however, I am really afraid of installing it...does anyone know a place that might be able to do this (around Philadelphia area)? Or would anyone be able to help me install this for money?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Soy Bomb)*

bump


----------



## Vrroom (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Im very interested in this, but i just found out about it, so i need a few days to think it over. Im assuming sc's for every model are available?


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Vrroom)*

If it's a 2.0L drive by wire you're out of luck. Neuspeed is still working on the DBW.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Gaucho)*

I hopefully might be in...I'd say my chances are 81.3% right now. I need to scheme of a way to get $300. Anybody want some baseball cards?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

It looks like I am the first person to suck in this GB http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. Due to further discussion with my signifigant other, it looks like the 1% chance of me dropping out has happened. I am sorry for misleading you guys. I hope you all have fun with your SCs, maybe if you are in KC you can take me for a ride sometime.


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (mj6234)*

I am from OHIOVW too. Unfortunately I can't afford the S/C for another month or so, and I will have to pay with Credit Card (which this GB can't take). This is one helluva deal, if only the time were right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROBt


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

you can pay with a credit card,, atleast that's what the first messsage states,, I'm ohiovw.com also. and if that's the case who's actually got $2300 sitting around. Please confirm that this purchase can be made with a creit card


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

any news on getting those P-flows for us,,, after 8 or 9 people sending $2300 they should throw them in with the kit.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

Yes, this Group Buy accepts Credit Cards.
Visa, Master Card, Amex, and Discover to be exact. New Dimensions will also accept Cashier's Checks, Money Orders, and Cash.


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

RT3000 you in!!!!!!! OHIOVW with two new S/C!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

Yeah we can get the P-Flo with the supercharger kit for an extra $189. I asked and only 1 or 2 people seem to be interested, so I doubt ND will go any lower than that for the P-Flo. If you want a P-Flo included in your order, email me and let me know.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Guys, I just recieved another email from someone confirming that they're in on the GB. 
WE NOW HAVE 8 PEOPLE COMMITTED TO THE GROUP BUY. This means that the price is now $2299.00 plus shipping for the Supercharger Kit.
w00t.


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RT3000 you in!!!!!!! OHIOVW with two new S/C!!!!!!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​RT3000,
Okay, man, here's the peer pressure. With you in on the GB Ohiovw would have three, count 'em, three new SCs! What other region has that much representation?








As for the money, putting off payment until next month is the exact reason God invented credit cards!








Chris


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

YEAH WOOOOHOOOO!!!!! WE GOT 8 PEOPLE!!!!!! TRUE !!!
CAN WE JUST ORDER NOW ?????? I WANT MY SC ASAP!!!!!
CAN YOU TELL ?????WHERE DO I CALL HOW DO I PLACE MY ORDER???????????
INOVILLO ARE YOU GONNA BE THE 9TH PERSON????
COME ON MAN JUMP IN..!!


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

waterfest is only 5 months away,,,, COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

I want my SC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

quote:[HR][/HR]waterfest is only 5 months away,,,, COME ON!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​where is waterfest it held at???










[Modified by Velocity731, 12:24 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

check out http://www.waterfest.net


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Velocity,, you car sounds NUTS!!!!!!







go any pics?


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

I would LOVE to join in....but I can't cut myself short right now. I gotta make sure I got enough to cover fixing my car (got in an accident). I should get it back tomorrow, with new fenders on the way and RPI flares.
How long is this GB going to last?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would LOVE to join in....but I can't cut myself short right now. I gotta make sure I got enough to cover fixing my car (got in an accident). I should get it back tomorrow, with new fenders on the way and RPI flares.
How long is this GB going to last? [HR][/HR]​The final date is the 28th of February!! you still have 8 days to think about it.


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

ok, guys what kinda REAL horsepower are we talking here, I wanna know who I can and cannot run down!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Velocity,, you car sounds NUTS!!!!!!







go any pics?[HR][/HR]​Yes I do but Ive tried to post them and I cant figure out how







you wanna teach me how to do it???







So I can finally post???


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

hahahahahaha I have no idea either!!!! I was hoping you'd tell me!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hahahahahaha I have no idea either!!!! I was hoping you'd tell me!!!







[HR][/HR]​Looks like we're both lost ...is there anyone out there that an help us???
How do we post pics????
I cant wait to have My SC!!!!!!!!!! 8 days and counting.........Money in hand...I want to oreder now!!!!!! 


[Modified by Velocity731, 3:30 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YEAH WOOOOHOOOO!!!!! WE GOT 8 PEOPLE!!!!!! TRUE !!!
CAN WE JUST ORDER NOW ?????? I WANT MY SC ASAP!!!!!
CAN YOU TELL ?????WHERE DO I CALL HOW DO I PLACE MY ORDER???????????
INOVILLO ARE YOU GONNA BE THE 9TH PERSON????
COME ON MAN JUMP IN..!!










































[HR][/HR]​
Velocity731: I was just taking a look to the Eurotech "possible" SC for the A4 2.0L but never mind... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sounded good at the beginning but it looks that Les doesn't know how to handle good business...
So... I'm in guys !!! You now have 9 dubbers for the GB







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What do I have to do to get in the list ? What about the credit card? 














I need answers , please !!!!










[Modified by inovillo, 8:56 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

"inovillo" IM JollyRoger. Read the 1st post by JollyRoger or wait for JollyRoger's to reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Velocity731: I was just taking a look to the Eurotech "possible" SC for the A4 2.0L but never mind... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sounded good at the beginning but it looks that Les doesn't know how to handle good business...
So... I'm in guys !!! You now have 9 dubbers for the GB







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What do I have to do to get in the list ? What about the credit card? 














I need answers , please !!!!







[HR][/HR]​So you were finally convinsed!!! True ...I cant wait to bolt the thing on man , how much do you think your brother is gonna charge me ....I cant wait!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Gaucho)*

Thanks Gaucho. I will.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

JollyRoger how many so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

We're almost there guys! In one week New Dimensions will be processing our payments for the Supercharger kit. Here's an update as to what's going on:
We now have 9 people committed to this Group Buy which now puts the price at $2299.00 plus shipping. I know of at least one other person who is still seriously considering joining, if they do, the price will drop to $2279.00 plus shipping.
I will be sending a list that contains contact info for everyone who is currently participating in the GB to Jason at New Dimensions on the 25th. From there, he will take over and contact each one of you individually to collect contact information, shipping address, and payment. Be expecting an email from him next week.
Thanks!
drew
**boost is good**


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Sending the list on the 25th?!?! I thought it was over on the 28th (end of month). Well I am going to TRY to work things out with my expenses and everything, try to get a higher limit CreditCard asap to try and take advantage of this price. That would make it $2279.00 plus shipping with TEN people. CROSS your fingers, guys!!!
When do these get shipped out from ND? I am still waitin on another GB to go through (weitec) waiting sux!
ROBt


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

Yes, the deadline is not until the 28th, we're just getting prepared early








New Dimensions will put the order in with Neuspeed on March 1st and then hopefully Neuspeed will ship the units that day or early the next week.


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

So are they being drop-shipped from neuspeed (faster) or going to ND then sent out? I should know tonight if this will work out for me.
Looks like OHIOVW is takin' the cake in this GroupBuy!
Also...I have a 96.5 Golf Gl..."OBDII", right? Who do I contact to go through with this when I am certain I can?
ROBt


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

3 out of 9 to OHIO VW!!!!!!!!







Come on RT30000!!!!!!!!


[Modified by CHENRY, 3:50 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

I should know tonight








I am thinking about getting an adjustable cam gear too(because I am changing my timing belt @ the same time) so I can move power around...I can't afford a new cam, quite yet. (mild one).
ROBt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















What do I need to do?
Let's get this party started...haha.
ROBt


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

RAD. Look at my first post first of all. Then email me your info.
We have 10 people committed now. The price is now $2279.00 plus shipping.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So are they being drop-shipped from neuspeed (faster) or going to ND then sent out? I should know tonight if this will work out for me.
Looks like OHIOVW is takin' the cake in this GroupBuy!
Also...I have a 96.5 Golf Gl..."OBDII", right? Who do I contact to go through with this when I am certain I can?
ROBt[HR][/HR]​We will likely have Neuspeed drop-ship directly to the customer. If that doesn't pan
out, then ND will ship the kits. The customer will have to ship their ECU directly to
Neuspeed for chip installation.
Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com 


[Modified by JollyRoger, 6:15 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

I think you're OBDII.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=241992


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

what year cars are just a pop in chip,, I have 95 jetta, are these sodered in?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

No, only MK4 dubs are solder-in...
Us MK3 owners can pop our own P-chip right in!


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, only MK4 dubs are solder-in...
Us MK3 owners can pop our own P-chip right in! [HR][/HR]​Yeah, that means my MK IV baby is out of action while I wait for FedEx to deliver the goods!
Chris


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Yeah if I were you I would use FedEx Overnight or Next morning or whatever the fastest shipment they have is... The ecu is pretty light, so it won't cost much... I've heard of people having theirs back in 2 days.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Well, I thought I was out of the game, but I am having a hard time turning my back on this. Am I the only one considering this S/C to go into an A2 with an ABA? That would be pretty cool! I might be the first with a Neuspeed Supercharged A2 Jetta! I have read all the post here and just want to make sure I understand it all. 
I send an email to Jollyroger saying I am in (when I make that final decision), including my contact info (name, address, phone, and email?). Then Jason at ND contacts me next week to get my credit card # and any other info. I will then be charged and my kit arrives complete with chip (since I have an A3 motor, no need to send ecu, right?). Then I install and waste away my new T1-S rubber on some the tarmac! 
One concern, I am going to be away on business from the 25th to the 27th. What if I am not here when he tries to contact me? Do I lose out, or can I just send my info back to him as soon as I return?
Second concern, I have a schrick 268 in my engine, I should get a 260 instead, right? Will a Neuspeed 260 cam void my warranty? I need to know this, because I have to get the cam, and do not one to put the stock one back in, (since I don't have it). Is ther just one 260 cam for 4 cylinder cars, or is the G60 one different from the other 8v application?
thanks for any help


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

I'm wondering about the cam thing myself. Would the 260 used for g60 engines be be a good choice?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Kierowca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm wondering about the cam thing myself. Would the 260 used for g60 engines be be a good choice? [HR][/HR]​I currently have a G60 260 installed. Im also interested if anyone has tried this, anyone know were I can find specs to compare to neuspeed's 260 cam?


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

As long as you don't go any higher than 260 you should be fine. The G60 260 cam is designed for SC applications and should work fine with the neuspeed SC. As far as adjusting the the timing, neuspeed says set it to 0, but I have heard of others tinkering around with it to get good results.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

techtonics tuning sells a cam for supercharger application which would be good for real high performance called tt 268/260. this cam at 0.050 inch has 227/221 duration and 0.432 of lift. They claim 10 to 12 hp
The second one they offer for supercharger is less radical. It's the tt 260/256.
At 0.050 inch has 219/216 of duration and 0.421/0.410 inch of lift.
They say 6 to 7 hp increase.
The first cam needs to use HD springs.
hope this helps!!!


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

Autotech also has a good cam for this application. It's their 260 hydro sport cam which is intended for use with a supercharger and does not require upgrading the valve springs. I think its around $120.


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

WE NOW HAVE 11 PEOPLE COMMITTED! ONE MORE PERSON, AND THE PRICE DROPS AGAIN TO $2259.00!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I thought I was out of the game, but I am having a hard time turning my back on this. Am I the only one considering this S/C to go into an A2 with an ABA? That would be pretty cool! I might be the first with a Neuspeed Supercharged A2 Jetta! I have read all the post here and just want to make sure I understand it all. 
I send an email to Jollyroger saying I am in (when I make that final decision), including my contact info (name, address, phone, and email?). Then Jason at ND contacts me next week to get my credit card # and any other info. I will then be charged and my kit arrives complete with chip (since I have an A3 motor, no need to send ecu, right?). Then I install and waste away my new T1-S rubber on some the tarmac! 
One concern, I am going to be away on business from the 25th to the 27th. What if I am not here when he tries to contact me? Do I lose out, or can I just send my info back to him as soon as I return?
Second concern, I have a schrick 268 in my engine, I should get a 260 instead, right? Will a Neuspeed 260 cam void my warranty? I need to know this, because I have to get the cam, and do not one to put the stock one back in, (since I don't have it). Is ther just one 260 cam for 4 cylinder cars, or is the G60 one different from the other 8v application?
thanks for any help[HR][/HR]​Blubayou, Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes are the answers to your 2nd Paragraph.
As to your First Concern, New Dimensions will be contacting you via email. Can you check your email on the road? If not, it should be OK to email him back as soon as you get back on the 27th since payment is not due till the 28th. I have a feeling we'll be adding a lot of people around that time anyway cause this thing is beginning to snowball (Which is a really good thing!)


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

this gb just keeps getting better...lets get some more people!!










[Modified by redgti2.0, 10:52 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

hey i might be in this because the guy i was supposed to be buying one from i think is beating around the bush with me trying to get a higher price than what we agreed on. so, i'm to lazy to look through all the post to find out the latest info. is the 28th the deadline? and does the price include shipping or tax? i'm local so maybe i can pick it up from APS







please let me know. thanks man


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

be careful, you'll get SUCKED right into this GB!








You can't beat the price! I don't have the money, but I stayed up til 4:00am one morning until I got approved for a new Credit Card.
Now I get a supercharger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait!!!!!!!!
Robt


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

Read the First Post in this thread for all the info...
Basically the deadline is Feb 28th. Right now the price is $2279.00. If we get 1 more it will go down to $2259.00. Shipping is not included in that price. I'm not sure if you can pick it up or not. I'll ask New Dimensions and get back to you.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

HAHAHA!!!!!!!
This is why Credit Card debt in America is such a problem... RIGHT ON!


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So are they being drop-shipped from neuspeed (faster) or going to ND then sent out? I should know tonight if this will work out for me.
Looks like OHIOVW is takin' the cake in this GroupBuy!
Also...I have a 96.5 Golf Gl..."OBDII", right? Who do I contact to go through with this when I am certain I can?
ROBt
We will likely have Neuspeed drop-ship directly to the customer. If that doesn't pan
out, then ND will ship the kits. The customer will have to ship their ECU directly to
Neuspeed for chip installation.
Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com 

[Modified by JollyRoger, 6:15 PM 2-21-2002][HR][/HR]​A little confused, i am 95% sure i am in, i have been looking this over for the last week or so and want in, but do ihave to ship my ecu to ND, I have a 96 obd2, in this post above it says you have to send it in, but the post below it says that only MK4 have to...help please? also, what else is recommended/needed to be installed i.e. spark plugs, wires, etc? i get the shakes just thinking about this, any help will make my decision so much easier.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
A little confused, i am 95% sure i am in, i have been looking this over for the last week or so and want in, but do ihave to ship my ecu to ND, I have a 96 obd2, in this post above it says you have to send it in, but the post below it says that only MK4 have to...help please? also, what else is recommended/needed to be installed i.e. spark plugs, wires, etc? i get the shakes just thinking about this, any help will make my decision so much easier.[HR][/HR]​If I'm not mistaking, mk3 application do not have to send in the chip. The kit comes also with a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator and colder heat range spark plugs
It is a complete kit so you just drop it in and drive it . no need to buy anything esle.


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:13 AM 2-22-2002]


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

I think *only* MKIV's need to send in their ECU. I have a 96 OBDII and the chip drops right in the socket (as should most).


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

Vento 95 GL: You said that the kit comes also with a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

Come on PHATHERBERT jump in ..!!!we need just one more person for the price to drop again!!!!! Man this thing has really started to move!!!!More People !! lets see if we can make it to the 15 person mark!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

Yeah, sorry about the confusion.
MK3 owners DO NOT have to ship their ecu to Neuspeed. They can install the chip themselves. 
You only have to send your ecu in if your dub is 99.5 or newer.


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I am calling VW today just to fianllize my obd, then should be jumpin on.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

PhatHerbert, I got your email thanks. 
Yippie-Kay-Yay. We now have 12 People Committed!!!
The Price is now $2259.00!!!!!!!!!
Who else wants one?


[Modified by JollyRoger, 4:55 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey i might be in this because the guy i was supposed to be buying one from i think is beating around the bush with me trying to get a higher price than what we agreed on. so, i'm to lazy to look through all the post to find out the latest info. is the 28th the deadline? and does the price include shipping or tax? i'm local so maybe i can pick it up from APS







please let me know. thanks man[HR][/HR]​Jason got back to me on your question... Yes you can pick it up from New Dimensions since you're local. No you can't pick it up from Neuspeed. Jason is pretty sure that the Supercharger kits will be shipped straight from Neuspeed to the customers. If that's the case, you wouldn't want it to go to ND and then pick it up would you? You'd rather have it go straight to your house...
Yes, since you are from California, you will have to pay sales tax. Jason will let you know how much that is when/if you join.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Bump...
Who's lucky number 13?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, since you are from California, you will have to pay sales tax. Jason will let you know how much that is when/if you join.[HR][/HR]​Does this Mean if we dont live in California we dont pay sales Tax???















That would be awsome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

That was my understanding...


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

yes please ask them and get back to me. this is going to be a restless couple of days thinking if i can afford to dish out that much cash but thats a great price.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

If you order outside california, you won't pay sales tax!!!


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who's lucky number 13?[HR][/HR]​Ok, here's the story. I was in the matrix gb(2.0) and we all know how that turned up so now I'm a little hesittant on gb's. I ordered my atp turbo kit 2 weeks ago and they are still bullsh*ting me around and it's getting sickning. I think I'm gonna ditch the turbo and might get in the gb. You have to andser like to questions for me though. First, I will be running an obd1 from a corrado in my 92 2.0xflow, will this system work with that system? Also would I need to chip or anything else to it, and the things it comes with can I use? And finally, I wanted turbo for more power...What can you do to make these come to life more? I want to spend 2300 and get like 70+ not around 50 anyway let me know and I might be in, I have the money. Thanks, sorry for the long post.-Chris.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (1sickjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
, I will be running an obd1 from a corrado in my 92 2.0xflow, will this system work with that system? Also would I need to chip or anything else to it, and the things it comes with can I use? And finally, I wanted turbo for more power...What can you do to make these come to life more? 
.[HR][/HR]​well you should email or call neuspeed for the chip question , but don't think it would work if it's from a corrado.
If you want ideas for increasing power, you can read in the high altitude thread in the this forum to know what you can do. on superchargers, putting a smaller pulley is the way to increase boost and of course power. but it won't do anything if you don't introduce some kind of cooling. right now there is one that is putting a water injection to see if it would cure the problem of heat. he has a 2.4 inch pulley which gives him 11psi of boost, stock is 2.8 and 7psi max.
hope this helps!! definately get the charger if you have the money!!!
edit: the charger comes with everything you need to make it run, it comes already with a chip programed for the application, spark plugs, 4 bar fpr, etc...
It 's a slap it on and go kit!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:39 AM 2-23-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you order outside california, you won't pay sales tax!!![HR][/HR]​No taxes??? Dang thats the most amazing thing I've heard all year!!! Now I can use the money i was calculating for taxes for gauges n stuff to make it look perty...wahooo!!! Vrooom , Vroooom





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes please ask them and get back to me. this is going to be a restless couple of days thinking if i can afford to dish out that much cash but thats a great price.[HR][/HR]​Waiting for an email from Jason regarding who pays sales tax and who doesn't


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (1sickjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who's lucky number 13?Ok, here's the story. I was in the matrix gb(2.0) and we all know how that turned up so now I'm a little hesittant on gb's. I ordered my atp turbo kit 2 weeks ago and they are still bullsh*ting me around and it's getting sickning. I think I'm gonna ditch the turbo and might get in the gb. You have to andser like to questions for me though. First, I will be running an obd1 from a corrado in my 92 2.0xflow, will this system work with that system? Also would I need to chip or anything else to it, and the things it comes with can I use? And finally, I wanted turbo for more power...What can you do to make these come to life more? I want to spend 2300 and get like 70+ not around 50 anyway let me know and I might be in, I have the money. Thanks, sorry for the long post.-Chris.[HR][/HR]​Chris, I don't think the Supercharger kit will work on your Corrado. I'd call Neuspeed and find out for sure if I were you.


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First, I will be running an obd1 from a corrado in my 92 2.0xflow, will this system work with that system? .
Chris, I don't think the Supercharger kit will work on your Corrado. I'd call Neuspeed and find out for sure if I were you.[HR][/HR]​JollyRoger, I asked if it will work with my 92 jetta 2.0 xflow using digifant 1 from a corrado?
Sorry, maybe I didn't make myself clear enough I apologize.-Chris


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (1sickjetta)*

you need a Motronic engine management!!!! got it !! no digifant!! it will not work!!


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you need a Motronic engine management!!!! got it !! no digifant!! it will not work!![HR][/HR]​Why motronic if obd1 is designed for boost? Just stock management can run about 1 bar. So why woulden't it work?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (1sickjetta)*

because the chip in the kit is made for motronic not digifant. Now if you can burn a chip by some company, then I don't know why you would want that kind of hassle when neuspeed already did the job of burning a nice chip for the kit. 
I guess this kit is not for you. You should go with a turbo!!!


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Jollyroger, I have that factory air pump attached to my intake box. Is there anything that I need special in order to hook up this kit. See if you can find out for me. Thanks.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

they will ask you all that info at the time you order also ecu# for the chip


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

Yes, you will want to indicate that your car has an air pump when Jason contacts you.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Who else wants one? 
5 More Days...







Soooooooo Stoked.
Got Boost?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I'll step up and be lucky # 13!








Just sent an email to JR.


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they will ask you all that info at the time you order also ecu# for the chip[HR][/HR]​Quick question, if I've got a Mk IV and I'm sending the ECU in for the chip anyway, do I have to provide the ECU # at the time I order the kit? If so, what's the easiest way to get the ECU #?
Chris


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

"Boring", you don't need to provide your ECU# when ordering the kit.
When you order the kit for an MKIV, Neuspeed must know:
- Model (Golf/Jetta/Beetle)
- Does your car have an "air pump"
- Is your car "throttle-by-cable"
Call Neuspeed for detailed information about sending in your ECU. This can be done anytime before sending your ECU to them.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...what's the easiest way to get the ECU #?
Chris[HR][/HR]​The *easiest* way is to get it from a VAG-COM. The cheapest way is to pull it out and read the part number off of the cover.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

So, there is not going to be taxes for whoever is buying out of state right ???
3 more days !!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

sorry guys I gotta back out,, I just found out I'm having an addtion to my family







maybe I'll trade him or her in after 18 years for a supercharger


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry guys I gotta back out,, I just found out I'm having an addtion to my family







maybe I'll trade him or her in after 18 years for a supercharger







[HR][/HR]​Congratulations!
While I'm saddened to hear about the loss of your participation in the GB, I can't think of a better reason to drop out!
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry guys I gotta back out,, I just found out I'm having an addtion to my family







maybe I'll trade him or her in after 18 years for a supercharger







[HR][/HR]​Congratulations man. Now we have one less for the GB but it's for a good reason








I wish you the best with the new family member http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

Guys, Jason got back to me on the Sales Tax situation:
If you live in CA, you will have to pay sales tax. The amount you pay depends on what county you live in. 
If you live in any of the other 49 states, you do not have to pay sales tax.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

CHENRY- Congrats on the addition. Sorry you can't join us. I'll remove you from the list.
Guys- Blubayou has joined the Group Buy so we're back to 12 People committed and the price is still $2259.00.
3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

This Group Buy ends in 3 days! 
Who wants a Supercharger? You're NEVER going to see deals like this again.
3 more people and the price drops again to $2239.00


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

The wait is killing me...I need boost!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Soon my friend







68.73213743 hours and counting...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vento 95 GL)*

I made it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm in! Jolly Roger you have mail


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

hey does that mean if i get my cousin in vegas to order it for me i can skip out on the sales tax and pick it up from neuspeed? if thats possible then i might have to bite the bullet on this and fork over the dough. not to be a downer but does anyone know how the SC affects the oil consumption problem.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

My oil comsumption has been improving a little since I got the S/C (last October). I used only 3/4qt for the last 7,000 kilometers. I also switched to Amsoil Series 2000 0W30. I'm not recommending the Amsoil but I did notice a little drop in oil comsumption. I might try their regular synthetic 10W40.
I don't think I had an oil comsumption problem. I usually used 1 -> 1 1/4 quarts for 7,000 kilometers before installing the S/C.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

I currently dont have the stock air box hooked up, do you think I will have difficulty re-installing it (I didnt put my P-flo in so I dont have instructions or knowledge how to hook the airbox up) or should I opt for the SC P-flo? What are your guys opinion about a P-flo on the charger? If I make a heatshield do you guys think the P-flo will produce any gains? Because, it doesnt do much on our NA cars


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Guys, we're now up to 13 people committed.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (GOGOVDUBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey does that mean if i get my cousin in vegas to order it for me i can skip out on the sales tax and pick it up from neuspeed? if thats possible then i might have to bite the bullet on this and fork over the dough. not to be a downer but does anyone know how the SC affects the oil consumption problem. [HR][/HR]​GOGOVDUBER- You can't pick up the Supercharger from Neuspeed. You can however pick it up at New Dimensions. I doubt ND will let you do that though, they could get nailed by the Government... If you're interested, email them.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Dumb question... When r we suppose to give ND the Credit Card info. and when r they going to ship the SC's ???








How long for the delivery to Miami ??
I WANT BOOST !!! NOW !!!!!










[Modified by inovillo, 7:43 PM 2-26-2002]


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Yeah...When is ND going to ask for our info?? and how long will it take to get to the east coast??


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

New Dimensions will be contacting each of you soon via email to collect Contact Info, Shipping Address, Payment, etc. 
New Dimensions will be ordering the Supercharger kits from Neuspeed on Friday, March 1st. From there, hopefully Neuspeed will ship the kits directly to the buyers. There's a chance that they might ship them to ND first and then ND would ship them to us, but Jason thinks they will go directly to us. I'm waiting to find out for sure from him on this.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I want mine!!!! Now!!! Vroom Vroom... You know !!!!
What about rush delivery or Next day shipping is any of that avail???


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want mine!!!! Now!!! Vroom Vroom... You know !!!!
What about rush delivery or Next day shipping is any of that avail???







[HR][/HR]​hehehe.. I'll ask


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

56 hours left now~!!!!!!!
Anyone else want one...this might be your only chance to buy one this cheap...I doubt there is any way you can buy a brand new unit this cheap!!!
We only need a couple of more for the price to drop again!!!!...Come on ...
YOU KNOW YOU WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...this might be your only chance to buy one this cheap...I doubt there is any way you can buy a brand new unit this cheap!!![HR][/HR]​Not true. My GB price is damn cheap, too. For all of you who cannot make this GB, mine will be going on indefinitely. Check out my sig.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

I will e-mail the list of potential buyers early Wednesday morning. I'm working on the final details, coordinating with Neuspeed. The plan is to have all your kits ship out Monday/Tuesday if possible. I'm not sure it's possible, but we're sure going to try. I'll keep you posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

Bah! Meats, we promised we'd stay out of each others GB threads....


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want mine!!!! Now!!! Vroom Vroom... You know !!!!
What about rush delivery or Next day shipping is any of that avail???







[HR][/HR]​I talked to Jason. Sorry, it's a no to your question about faster shipping. With this many kits to ship, it would create a lot more confusion and potential for errors.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

2 More Days!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

OK people, time to start ordering gauges for whoever doesn't have them yet.
Pretty much what we need is A/F, boost and oil pressure, right ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

I did these myself, but 2kjettaguy has a panel for three.


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

I'm back in on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK people, time to start ordering gauges for whoever doesn't have them yet.
Pretty much what we need is A/F, boost and oil pressure, right ? [HR][/HR]​I was thinking VDO Vision series for Boost and Oil Pressure, but they don't make an A/F gauge. I'm trying to decide on either a substitute gauge that they do make, or a different manufacturer for A/F that would go with the VDOs
Hmmm.
Chris


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm back in on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​
CHENRY , great to have you back ..but you gotta stop playing with our emotions man!!!








I cant wait to Boost.















Waiting sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









JOLLYROGER: with CHENRY back in the game how many people do we have...

[Modified by Velocity731, 9:55 AM 2-27-2002]


[Modified by Velocity731, 9:55 AM 2-27-2002]


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

hahahaahahahaha SORRY!!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm back in on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​Abortion?? 
BABY vs SC and the winner is ........ SC !!!!!!! j/k
Nice having you back man


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

um,,, no!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

Allright, I was going to say ....


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

CHENRY, great to have you back. 
Guys we're up to 14 people now...


[Modified by JollyRoger, 3:09 PM 2-27-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Qty 15 = $2239 plus shipping
One more and the price drops again !!!!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Qty 15 = $2239 plus shipping
One more and the price drops again !!!!!![HR][/HR]​Alright !! 
Hey if you think about it , Some of us were willing to pay the original price at first , I think it was like $2350 , now if we get 1 more person it drops to $2239, that like geting free shipping and then some!! not to mention that we dont have to pay taxes if we dont live in Cali. The money I'm saving on taxes is going str8 to the purchase of my gauges!!!!
So come on i know there is al least one more person out there that is itching to get one of these!!! NOW is your chance!!!
37Hrs 36 Min. Left!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

does anyone have a price on gauges and clusters? are we getting them from NEUSPEED?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

CHENRY: Check out this page and then contact any shop to see if they can get it for you. You can probably order it from New Dimensions at the same time you order the SC. 
http://www.autometer.com/hp/index.html 
( the ones with the blue face are about to come out in one month, so you might have to wait or choose another style )


----------



## CHENRY (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

whcih gauges do we need , boost, oil pressure?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (CHENRY)*

Air/Fuel, boost and oil pressure. Anything else is optional to you but not really necessary.


[Modified by inovillo, 4:15 PM 2-27-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Air/Fuel, boost and oil pressure. Anything else is optional to you but not really necessary.[HR][/HR]​Well really none of the gauges are really nessesary , its not like we have an electronic boost cotroller , so we really wont have to check up on how much we are boosting all the time, as for the fuel air , thats also not really nessesary , well at least not if you intend to keep the unit stock i.e. not changing the pulley. As for the oil pressure, well that might be good to have , as for me Im gonna get all 3 , Mostly for looks , but hey its always nice to know more that you have to...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Air/Fuel, boost and oil pressure. Anything else is optional to you but not really necessary.
Well really none of the gauges are really nessesary , its not like we have an electronic boost cotroller , so we really wont have to check up on how much we are boosting all the time, as for the fuel air , thats also not really nessesary , well at least not if you intend to keep the unit stock i.e. not changing the pulley. As for the oil pressure, well that might be good to have , as for me Im gonna get all 3 , Mostly for looks , but hey its always nice to know more that you have to...[HR][/HR]​If they are not really necessary, how are you going to know when something is going wrong with your set up... when you blow the engine?
About looks...







gauges are most of all to inform you how's your engine (SC or Turbo) running. Looks isn't that important when talking about gauges unless you want a strictly show car which it might be your case...


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if they are not really necessary, how are you going to know when something is going wrong with your set up... when you blow the engine?
About looks...







gauges are most of all to inform you how's your engine (SC or Turbo) running. Looks isn't that important when talking about gauges unless you want a strictly show car which it might be your case...[HR][/HR]​Well as you know the max boost out of this unit as per Neuspeed is 7Lbs. This it self in not enough to blow the engine,(this is why you really dont need the boost gauge, unless you wanna know if the SC is Malfunctioning ) In the Installation instructions NS states that our fuel system will supply suffcient fuel even with the SC ( no need for the A/F gauge!) As for the ol pressure ...well as I mentioned before, this is good to have, but I really doubt the oil pump will fail...But anyways as they say "whatever can go wrong , will go wrong" 
Im still getting all three!! so shuuush ...hey do you know if your brother knows how to put these things in???


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Why is it going to tae so long to ship?? I would reallylike mine by march 8...The only time I can install it is on sunday...PLus i have to send my ecu t the...I realy hope w cn get this by march 8....
I need boost!!!
Come on lets get one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Why is it going to take so long to ship?? I would reallylike mine by march 8...The only time I can install it is on sunday...PLus i have to send my ecu t the...I realy hope w cn get this by march 8....
I need boost!!!
Come on lets get one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

sorry about the double post, i had a computer problem....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I was thinking VDO Vision series for Boost and Oil Pressure, but they don't make an A/F gauge. I'm trying to decide on either a substitute gauge that they do make, or a different manufacturer for A/F that would go with the VDOs
Hmmm.
Chris[HR][/HR]​Sorry if someone else has already responded, but I tried the VDO boost with the Autometer A/F and it looked bad. I returned the VDO gauge and got the Autometer gauge for more $$$.
I haven't seen a lot of a/f gauges, so I can't recommend any that would go with VDO. I recommend you pick your gauges first and then decide on the manufacturer. FWIW, the Autometer boost gauge comes with a red bulb cover that matches the red dash lights almost exactly--close enough for all but the most anal.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

"redgti2.0" you guys are lucky, I ordered mine from Denon in B.C. Canada. It took almost 3 weeks. First Neuspeed shipped it to Denon (up west coast). Then Denon shipped it to me (west -> east coast).
I still don't have any gauges. I was thinking about a boost gauge.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why is it going to take so long to ship?? I would reallylike mine by march 8...The only time I can install it is on sunday...PLus i have to send my ecu t the...I realy hope w cn get this by march 8....
I need boost!!!
Come on lets get one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​It's not taking THAT LONG to ship! They're shipping out 15 kits at the same time, give em a break man. Even if yours does ship out quickly, I doubt you'll have it by the 8th so don't get your hopes up. Yours has gotta go from CA to NY, and that'll take at least 3 or 4 days. And that's a UPS thing so I don't wanna hear anymore whining. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not taking THAT LONG to ship! They're shipping out 15 kits at the same time, give em a break man. Even if yours does ship out quickly, I doubt you'll have it by the 8th so don't get your hopes up. Yours has gotta go from CA to NY, and that'll take at least 3 or 4 days. And that's a UPS thing so I don't wanna hear anymore whining. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif[HR][/HR]​No kidding, at this price a little wait is worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Kierowca)*

Reminder: 1 more person is needed to reach the $2239 price!
You now have Approx 26hrs and 30 min !!!
I your interested you better Hurry!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

ALLRIGHT I GOT MY EMAIL FROM JASON AT ND!!! 
IM GONNA PLACE MY ORDER RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
VROOOM VROOOM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Woohoo!!! My order is placed!


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Jettared i was going to do the same thing with my gauges...Did you make that or buy it? If you made it how did you make it so that it stayed in the opening? How is it being held in place? I am making mine ou of aluminum because I have an aluminum dash kit..
I am also using the same gauges... 
thanks for your help


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Only 27 hours left!!


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Placed my order with ND. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Return of the Jetta, 6:28 PM 2-27-2002]


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

help...about to order, the picture sent to see if i have a secondary air pump is a little vague...will a 96 have it, and where, the pic is a 99-....thanks in advance, i want to place that ish tonight, ya know?


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

Just placed my order








I also have a 96(.5) and I don't know about the second air pump(smogpump). I called Jason and he told me I probably have it and to order: YES
I hope he's right, I am trying to double check so someone PLEASE HELP US!


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

take a look under your hood at the diagram of all the stuff...it will show if there is the air pump...


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Can you tell from this pic if I have it?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jettared i was going to do the same thing with my gauges...Did you make that or buy it? If you made it how did you make it so that it stayed in the opening? How is it being held in place? I am making mine ou of aluminum because I have an aluminum dash kit..
I am also using the same gauges... 
thanks for your help[HR][/HR]​Actually, 2kjettaguy suggested what I did. I used an expansion spring (actually a Ford throttle return spring) to hook the back of the gauge to the back of the cubby hole and it pulles it tight. The panel is actually a blank VW pannel that I got from the dealer.


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

> hello, i am a little unsure if i have a secondary air pump, that pic
> is a little vague, i have a 96obd II where would i look for it on my
> 2.0L? James Bornstein
>

Hi James,
You have one. It's the Mk4 cars that are in question.Jason Leone
General Manager
New Dimensions
[email protected] http://www.ndauto.com


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

you don't have it


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

The kit comes with a new top for the "air box". There is an extra hole in the top to connect the "air pump" hose. If your order is wrong it's not a big deal. 
What do you guys with the S/C think?


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 11:44 PM 2-27-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

Alright , My order has been placed!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhatHerbert (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

mine too, can't wait for the first two weeks of march, turn 21, get SC and also weitec suspension....i get shivers thinking about it.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (PhatHerbert)*

My order has been placed, too. I am very psyched. I have been driving a slow a$$ rabbit for the winter, and I will be rollin my A2 Jetta with the S/C in a few weeks. What a difference that will be...


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I was thinking VDO Vision series for Boost and Oil Pressure, but they don't make an A/F gauge. I'm trying to decide on either a substitute gauge that they do make, or a different manufacturer for A/F that would go with the VDOs
Hmmm.
Chris
Sorry if someone else has already responded, but I tried the VDO boost with the Autometer A/F and it looked bad. I returned the VDO gauge and got the Autometer gauge for more $$$.
I haven't seen a lot of a/f gauges, so I can't recommend any that would go with VDO. I recommend you pick your gauges first and then decide on the manufacturer. FWIW, the Autometer boost gauge comes with a red bulb cover that matches the red dash lights almost exactly--close enough for all but the most anal.[HR][/HR]​JettaRed,
Which VDO Boost did you try? Looking at the VDO Vision series, the gauge face looks VERY similar to the Autometer Z-Series A/F you have (from the pic you posted earlier). Was the back light off or something?
Right now, I'm thinking about VDO Vision Series Boost and Oil Pressure, with an Autometer Z-Series A/F gauge.
More hmmmm.















Chris


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

T-Minus 10 Hours and Counting until this GB Closes.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I placed my oder with Jason... Can't wait to get rid of my 2.slow man !!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
IJettaRed,
Which VDO Boost did you try? Looking at the VDO Vision series, the gauge face looks VERY similar to the Autometer Z-Series A/F you have (from the pic you posted earlier). Was the back light off or something?
Right now, I'm thinking about VDO Vision Series Boost and Oil Pressure, with an Autometer Z-Series A/F gauge.
More hmmmm.















Chris[HR][/HR]​I think it was the Vision series VDO gauge that I had. The face looked similar, but the bezel was entirely different. VDO has a flatter bezel.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

HOW CAN I POST PICS. FROM THE INTERNET HERE ???????


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HOW CAN I POST PICS. FROM THE INTERNET HERE ???????














[HR][/HR]​Click Here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=135509&postid=1465880#1465880 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Very Helpful.



[Modified by JollyRoger, 4:57 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Thanks buddy, it was really helpful !!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

...Counting the days until my SC finally arrives...............

















As you can see , My plans at first were to have a 2.0t but I guess Im gonna have to sell this plate and get one that sais SC!!!








Anyone interested in the 2.0t plate , first $20 takes it!











[Modified by Velocity731, 1:02 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Can't you get pulled over for having those on your car?
Or do you guys in Florida not have to have a front license plate?
In CO we have to have one on front and back :-(


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

No here in florida we only need to have one in the back , whatever we put in the fron is up to us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Velocity731, 2:11 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

6 MORE HOURS!!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Counting the days until my SC finally arrives...............

















As you can see , My plans at first were to have a 2.0t but I guess Im gonna have to sell this plate and get one that sais SC!!!








Anyone interested in the 2.0t plate , first $20 takes it!










[Modified by Velocity731, 1:02 PM 2-28-2002][HR][/HR]​








I guess I will have to do the same... LOL


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Does N E one knows if Neuspeed is finally going to send the Kits directly or they r gonna send them through New Dimensions ?????








JASON ?????


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

I don't know yet... Jason can answer that if you email him or he'll probably let us know when he finds out...
4 HOURS!!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

ttt , When are they going to charge the credit cards???
Oh and by the way I wanna thank everyone who participated in this , for their colaboration ...
2.0 --> 2. wow??? yes sir in about 2 weeks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Couple things here, as we're getting down to the wire. I would like to see you folks make 15 kits...but we appear to be a little shy of that. So far, these are the people that have placed a confirmed order via phone or e-mail with me directly:
1) Josh Thomas
2) Julian Alvarez
3) James Bornstein
4) Greg Robinson
5) Byran Watson
6) Allan Liefke
7) Christopher Imhoff
8) Ivan Novillo
9) Ryan Jones
10) Donald Clelland
11) Robert Truex
12) Drew Redman
I'm still waiting for these two to e-mail me their information, as they haven't contacted me at all yet.








Justyna Ramian - [email protected]
Carl Henry - [email protected] 
Shipping details haven't been sorted out yet. I'll have that word tomorrow.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Come on Guys!!! Two hours left. If you haven't contacted Jason, hurry up. Let's get one more also!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

I called Carl since I have his Phone ### and left a message. I'm pretty sure he's still in cause he was really excited about it... Not sure about Justyna tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ttt , When are they going to charge the credit cards???[HR][/HR]​All credit cards that verified today were charged $2259+$50 for 3 Day shipping. If by some miracle there are enough orders to make the 15 magic number, I'll refund the savings. I'm still waiting on a money order to arrive Friday for one of te orders. The credit cards that did not verfify today, need to be verified Friday when banks are open again. If for some reason I don't get 12 valid orders tomorrow, I'll be forced to revert you all to the $2279 price break. I don't think there should be a problem though.


----------



## vwcabr (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

I'm still in guys. Just emailed my confirmation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (vwcabr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm still in guys. Just emailed my confirmation. [HR][/HR]​I don't have this e-mail you speak of! Get it to me ASAP. [email protected]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
All credit cards that verified today were charged $2259+$50 for 3 Day shipping. If by some miracle there are enough orders to make the 15 magic number, I'll refund the savings. I'm still waiting on a money order to arrive Friday for one of te orders. The credit cards that did not verfify today, need to be verified Friday when banks are open again. If for some reason I don't get 12 valid orders tomorrow, I'll be forced to revert you all to the $2279 price break. I don't think there should be a problem though.[HR][/HR]​Great. I didn't realize we were getting 3 day shipping, and for $50, that's better than I expected. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Order placed and money order sent out next day via UPS. Jason, will we get tracking numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jason, will we get tracking numbers?[HR][/HR]​Yes sir. I will e-mail all buyers with tracking numbers once I have that information. Thanks again folks, you've all been a pleasure to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Anyone who missed out on this GB, check out my sig for the one still going on. Check da sig!


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

I just wanted to add a quick story from tonight....good for honda haters......and those who can't wait to crush them with your chargers....ok, i was leaving this club with my buddies, we pull up to a light and a honda accord vtech(150hp) pulls up next to us, he had a cold air intake and exhaust by the sounds of it... now all i have right now is no muffler and a p-chip.....so he revs his poop and i am like ok whatever, so the light turns green and i just flat out crush him off the start and he cant keep up...so an ambulance is coming up from behind, so we pull off and then start off again......i cream him again......there is a lot more to this story (let me know if you are interested- has to do with all the ambulances.....so all i gotta say is that if i can kill a honda vtech accord with only a p-chip, imagine the fun with the supercharger


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

Honestly I think the accord had a bad driver because you should have taken him off the start but he should have caught up starting at the top of 2nd gear. I take it you guys raced to a low speed not to 60 or 80 mph. I've raced a few of them and they all hang right with me, normally you definitely need more than a chip unlesss I was racing against the v6 200HP(but I seriously doubt my car could keep up with that)


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

So what happened with the ambulances?? you cant just start a story and leave us hanging like that!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

This Group Buy is now closed. If you have any unfinished business with New Dimensions, please complete it ASAP so we can all get our Superchargers!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

This wait is Kicking My a$$ , I cant wait to get this Darn thing!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Actually we went to about 60 and then slowed and then I pulled off to about 70. As with the ambulences, we found them all at the house, some guy was running from the cops and crashed his car right into my buddies truck parked in the driveway, he had 1lb of weed and all kinds of poop in his car.... what a night


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (YourFace)*

ttt


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Wow. This thread just got REALLY boring now that everyone is just waiting for their Supercharger to arrive...
Oh well, i guess it'll be packed with stories of rice-cooking with the new Supercharger in the near future!


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

mmmmmmm...rice is good!


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Just wanted to say thanks to Jason @ ND. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just wanted to say thanks to Jason @ ND. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Same here,


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Jason did you recieve my money order today?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

ttt


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

I already bought my gauges ( boost, oil temp. and oil pressure ). I can't wait to put that bi%ch on... Does anybody knows how much is the 2.6 or 2.4 pulley ??


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anybody knows how much is the 2.6 or 2.4 pulley ??[HR][/HR]​I'm interested to know if TRD or magnesium has a 2.5 inch pulley? I think this would be a better alternative, I fear the 90+degree days in summer and feel the retarding on the 2.6 may be to much in summer heat.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anybody knows how much is the 2.6 or 2.4 pulley ??
I'm interested to know if TRD or magnesium has a 2.5 inch pulley? I think this would be a better alternative, I fear the 90+degree days in summer and feel the retarding on the 2.6 may be to much in summer heat. [HR][/HR]​I think you mean the 2.4" pulley. Also, it's Magnuson, not magnesium.








I don't know if they offer a 2.5" or not. You can call both to find out. The websites are http://www.trdusa.com and http://www.magnuson-products.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jason did you recieve my money order today? [HR][/HR]​Yes! Money received, all is well. Thank you for your order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Jason, were the kits shipped out already ?? and ... Is Neuspeed sending them directly to us or they have to pass through ND ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jason, were the kits shipped out already ?? and ... Is Neuspeed sending them directly to us or they have to pass through ND ???














[HR][/HR]​I will have all the answers for you late this afternoon. I'll be sending out an e-mail to those that purchased kits. Please be patient. Thank you.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

bump-to-the-izzo....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Neuspeed is assembling the order today. I'll have a better status report Tuesday. Patience folks, putting together 13 kits of different configurations is time consuming.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

We know that Jason, don't worry...


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

....waiting patiently.........still waiting..........<yawns>.........still waiting.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: By the way Jason was was the total number of people that purchased a unit ,did the last couple of people ever contact you , let us know







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Velocity731, 9:59 AM 3-5-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

I think CHENRY was the only one that didn't participate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....waiting patiently.........still waiting..........<yawns>.........still waiting.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: By the way Jason was was the total number of people that purchased a unit ,did the last couple of people ever contact you , let us know







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by Velocity731, 9:59 AM 3-5-2002][HR][/HR]​Like Jason already said... 
"Patience folks, putting together 13 kits of different configurations is time consuming".


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Hey Ivan why are you always trying to make me look bad??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We know that Jason, don't worry...







[HR][/HR]​Folks,
Neuspeed has received every single order, and is in the tedious process of hand assembling each kit. This takes time. I'm told that some kits would ship each day, with all kits likely to be shipped by this Friday. All kits are being drop-shipped straight from Neuspeed directly to the purchaser. Shipping is 3-Day. 
I'm in the process of mailing out your invoice and credit card receipts. They will end up mailing tomorrow. Those of you with solder-in EPROMS, will ship the ECU back to Neuspeed with a copy of your ND invoice as proof of purchase. I'm told there will will be a UPS shipping label included in your kit. Simply box up the ECU, slap the provided label on the box, call UPS to come pick it up. I will send out kit tracking numbers as Neuspeed sends them to me. Please be patient. 
Thank you for choosing Neuspeed and New Dimensions. We value your business, and hope to continue serving you with all our VW or Audi needs in the years to come. Stay tuned to the ND website for the next sale event in May (10th annual charity car show).


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Ivan why are you always trying to make me look bad??







[HR][/HR]​Don't take it like that buddy...







you are the one that makes yourself look bad and there's nothing I can do about that














































































You know I'm kidding with you man...








Jason: Thanks a lot for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We know that Jason, don't worry...








Folks,
Neuspeed has received every single order, and is in the tedious process of hand assembling each kit. This takes time. I'm told that some kits would ship each day, with all kits likely to be shipped by this Friday. All kits are being drop-shipped straight from Neuspeed directly to the purchaser. Shipping is 3-Day. 
I'm in the process of mailing out your invoice and credit card receipts. They will end up mailing tomorrow. Those of you with solder-in EPROMS, will ship the ECU back to Neuspeed with a copy of your ND invoice as proof of purchase. I'm told there will will be a UPS shipping label included in your kit. Simply box up the ECU, slap the provided label on the box, call UPS to come pick it up. I will send out kit tracking numbers as Neuspeed sends them to me. Please be patient. 
Thank you for choosing Neuspeed and New Dimensions. We value your business, and hope to continue serving you with all our VW or Audi needs in the years to come. Stay tuned to the ND website for the next sale event in May (10th annual charity car show).







[HR][/HR]​Jason and Jollyroger, thank you so much for taking the time to set this all up. I appreciate all the time you both put in. Hmm...ill have boost on my car in 10 days


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

yes, thanks!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

Thanks a bunch, JR and Jason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

*bows*
You're Welcome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Getting the Supercharger kit for $700 below retail makes it all worth it for me


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

r u guys planning on doing anything else to the engine or to the SC after getting it or you are just going to installe it and be done with it ????


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Engine-wise, I'll probably do a cam and header...
That's AFTER the new wheels, hood, grille, headlights, and suspension tho...








Sheesh, modding is addictive!


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Neuspeed now makes a P-Flo air intake for the SC I'll probably get that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Neuspeed now makes a P-Flo air intake for the SC I'll probably get that.







[HR][/HR]​Those that just purchased a Neuspeed SC from me, are eligible for a promotional price on a P-Flo for your new SC. I'll come up with some attractive pricing for all of you, stay tuned. I'll post the price Thursday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Nice !! Jason, do you have any pics of the new P-flow for the SC??


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

yeah , I wanna see whats uo with this Supercharger P-flow , Jason please post some pics if possible.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Neuspeed tells me most kits, if not all, will ship today. 
As for the SC P-Flo, I don't have pics yet. I'll ask Neuspeed about that.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Engine-wise, I'll probably do a cam and header...
That's AFTER the new wheels, hood, grille, headlights, and suspension tho...








Sheesh, modding is addictive![HR][/HR]​I have a TT 268/260 G60 cam (and cam gear) I will be using, and probably a header as soon as my CC balance goes down a little


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

I have tracking numbers for those that purchased a kit! Check your e-mail.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Rad. Now I'm getting stoked! Thanks Jason







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

ttt


----------



## jetta89vr6 (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (nshadel1)*

why would you spend that much money to have an extra 40 or 50 hp when you could spend 2700 to have an extra 80 to 100 hp w/ an atp turbo


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (jetta89vr6)*

I'm not gonna go there dood








Do a search and I'm sure you'll find the same argument in 4 or 5 other threads...


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Has anyone heard anything definite about the promotional price / pics for the NS Supercharger P-Flo kit?
Chris


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Nothing yet


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

I'm getting my Supercharger today!!!!








UPS attempted delivery while I was at work, so I get to go pick it up tonight!!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Mine will be here tuesday, as well as my cam and adj cam gear


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Tuesday for me too. I wont get it on until Saturday though








As for the P-flo, I think I'm going against it. Based on another dubber's information (previsouly had p-flo) he modified a BMC intake to fit the supercharger. He claims the low end throttle response is better and boost builds quicker. *note he also never installed the stock air box, so he couldnt compare the intakes to that* I think I may go this route.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

I was planning on doing it saturday, but I may start tomorrow, since I will be doing the timing belt, cam, cam gear, turn2 mount, etc at the same time. Mom will be out of town, so I have the Passat V6 4motion to drive while I work on my car. I have the X-Flow in my 92 jetta, so I may (hopefully not) have a few difficulties in the install, mostly with clearance, I think. I currently have a p-flo, which I will try to mod to fit, if not, I'll swipe the airbox from my girl's jetta. These projects always take longer than I expect.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Wohoo charger is here! It's smaller than I thought it would be. Well at least my bed won't be empty tonight.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

got my carger today...it will be installed by thursday


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

who need a 260 cam .. i think i might be selling it .. only 3000 miles... o yea it's autotech .. IM me if interested SCers...


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

Got mine today, it will be in this weekend


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Got mine today as well. Install Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Return of the Jetta)*

no wonder you dont anwser your phone


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

JASON, I can't find the Neuspeed p-Chip in my S/C shipment. It is for an OBDII (96) and pack list says there should be one. Where should it be in the box? I searched through it 4 times and it is nowhere to be found. I even looked inside the FPR box, spark plug box, in the intake plumbing, everywhere! I am going to call Neuspeed this morning as soon as they open (I am east coast). This was supposed to go in today! If I can't get one by tomorrow, I'll have to wait a few weeks to get it in the shop again...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

The chip is very small. Check all wrapping, etc. for any piece of material. It looks like (because it is) a small IC chip and may be in a small plastic holder.
Good luck.
PS, contrary to the "official" position, I think you'd be ok to go ahead with the install of the charger and just drive GENTLY until you get the chip in. It's not worth rescheduling if they can get you the missing chip by tomorrow!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

The chip remaps the fuel and timing tables (I think) so that you have proper air/fuel and timing when under boost. If you don't floor it, you shouldn't have any problems since even under light load, the car is operating in a NA mode.
(However, since I didn't build the thing, check with Neuspeed (Jeff Lowell or Greg Woo). I can't promise I'm totally right, and you would have to take my advice at your own risk.)


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Speaking of chips,
When I send my ECU into Neuspeed for the chip (I've got a MK IV), will they ship me back my original chip along with the new chip installed in the ECU? If not, what do they do with the original chips?
Kind of a just-in-case question,
Chris


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

HERE IS THE REASON YOU DIDN"T GET THE P-CHIP:
I called neuspeed, because I couldn't find mine either (96.5 OBDII). They said it wasn't shipped with the kit because they didn't have my ECU #. I gave it to them and they are shipping it out now. So call NEUSPEED and give them your # so they can send your chip. I wish I knew this before hand and it would arrived with the kit!
ROBT


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Blubayou, I didn't recieve my P-Chip either. Here's Why:
Neuspeed said even though my Jetta is MK3, there was a small chance that I might have the solder in ecu style chip. After locating my ECU and giving the number off of it to Neuspeed, they burned a P-Chip for me and sent it out yesterday.
Contact Greg Woo at Neuspeed, he will get you setup.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Boring)*

Uuppsssss.....










[Modified by inovillo, 5:27 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Neuspeed said even though my Jetta is MK3, there was a small chance that I might have the solder in ecu style chip. After locating my ECU and giving the number off of it to Neuspeed, they burned a P-Chip for me and sent it out yesterday.Contact Greg Woo at Neuspeed, he will get you setup.[HR][/HR]​Real nice of them to tell us this. I'm glad it was raining last night or I would have been real pissed off.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Speaking of chips,
When I send my ECU into Neuspeed for the chip (I've got a MK IV), will they ship me back my original chip along with the new chip installed in the ECU? If not, what do they do with the original chips?
Kind of a just-in-case question,
Chris
If I'm not mistaking there is no Chip in an original ECU...







[HR][/HR]​
Actually, there is a "chip" in every ecu. It's the PROM that holds the data the ecu needs to compare to process inputs and output (e.g., timing and fuel maps).
Neuspeed overwrites the stock chip--they don't replace it with a new one--with the new fuel map, etc. The reason they have to unsolder it to load the new program is that the ecu has a security code that only VW has and by physically burning the chip, you bypass the security feature. That's why VW can flash you chip (re: O2 sensor recall), but tuners have to reprogram your chip. In older cars where the chip plugs in, it's easier to send you a new PROM and let you do it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Real nice of them to tell us this. I'm glad it was raining last night or I would have been real pissed off.[HR][/HR]​Guys, the first step of the instruction manual is to remove the ecu and send it off. There was an apparent breakdown in the communications. The installation manual is available in electronic format (adobe pdf) on the Neuspeed website. Anyone who hasn't downloaded it and read it should. It will help you prepare for the installation.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

I have a dumb question.... 
What's the point of us ( MKIV and some MKIII ) giving out the ECU # so that Neuspeed can send us the chip since at the end we need to send it back to them with the ECU to be soldered





























Is like a back and forth game.
We should just send the ECU to Neuspeed and they can stay with the chip until the ECU gets over there... 
You guys see my point ???


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, the first step of the instruction manual is to remove the ecu and send it off. There was an apparent breakdown in the communications. The installation manual is available in electronic format (adobe pdf) on the Neuspeed website. Anyone who hasn't downloaded it and read it should. It will help you prepare for the installation.[HR][/HR]​I have read it...
Package contents: 1 neuspeed custom P-chip
I was reffering to the A3


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have read it...
Package contents: 1 neuspeed custom P-chip
I was reffering to the A3[HR][/HR]​Good point. I think they only posted the A4 manual. I have a pdf of the A3 if anyone needs it. I will try to post it to the web this evening so anyone can download it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Due to the apparent confusion surrounding ECUs and EPROMS, allow me to clarify:
1) Call Neuspeed, explain who you are, be prepared to fax them a copy of your ND sales invoice, tell them your ECU#.
2) At that point, Neuspeed will ask you to send in your ECU or they will ship a supercharger chip to those who have older socketed chips. 
If you have further questions about getting the supercharger chip, please call Neuspeed. If you have other questions, ask me. Thank you.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Meats00GLX)*

Is this group buy still on? $2350???


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (UKGTI)*

Nop, but there is another one going on for $2,350.00. Search in the FI forum and you will find it...


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nop, but there is another one going on for $2,350.00. Search in the FI forum and you will find it...














[HR][/HR]​Can't find it, any one know one that is running?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (UKGTI)*

Meats00glx is running one I believe...


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: URGENT: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Jason @ ND)*

Awesome, I love getting my new supercharger and finding that the P-chip wasn't shipped with it. What a bunch of BS. Looks like I'll be waiting another week for the install.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

just a tip for you guys mainly mk3 check the spark plug gap and what nuespeed recommends for your application as there were no gap reommendation denso recommends .032 for ik20 mk3 and the plugs came .036 i dont know how much impact .04 is but i have been having hesitation problems and this may be a factor.i spoke with neuspeed and they said they have heard of similiar problems.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (NORTAVE2.0)*

Got my SC already





















.Now I need to go and pick up my gauges and wait for the cams and motor mount to get here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Hey guys, I got it cleared up w/ Neuspeed yesterday morning. It was just unclear, since the pack list said it should be there and I didn't know we had to send the ecu # ahead of time. It's all good.
Question, I broke my crankcase breather valve when removing it last night to change my cam. Should I get a new one? I have seen people use a K&N there instead. How does that setup work? What do you do with the hoses that attach to it? Thanks,


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

Got the Supercharger installed last night. Only took 4 hours with the help of a few friends. My chip will be here today so I'll be cookin rice in no time!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got the Supercharger installed last night. Only took 4 hours with the help of a few friends. My chip will be here today so I'll be cookin rice in no time!







[HR][/HR]​Not bad man. Let us know how it runs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW r u going to dyno it ???
What else have you done to the engine??


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

I cant wait to install mine !!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got the Supercharger installed last night. Only took 4 hours with the help of a few friends. My chip will be here today so I'll be cookin rice in no time!








Not bad man. Let us know how it runs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW r u going to dyno it ???
What else have you done to the engine??[HR][/HR]​Yes I'm planning on dyno'ing it in the near future. 
Right now I just have a Eurosport Intake and Magnaflow Exhaust... And of course the Supercharger!


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

is this still available to buy...................


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rmedy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is this still available to buy...................[HR][/HR]​It is through my GB. Check out my sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

Got the Supercharger completely installed last night.
All I can say is... DAAAAAAYYYMMMNNNN!!
My Car actually has balls now. Big ones, too! The car is so much fun to drive now. This is how Volkswagen designed the car to be. I can't help but grin every time I drive it... 
I mean, it's not the fastest thing in the world, and I've certainly riden in cars that are faster, but I wasn't expecting to be able to smoke everything. The car pulls way harder now. I'm definitely happy with it. The install was quick and complete, it looks very nice under the hood, and the sound is NICE. I've heard multiple people say it's quiet and I can't figure out what they're talking about. I'ts definitely audible when I'm punchin' it. And it sounds NICE. Definitely a head spinner.
I raced an older model Camaro last night from a soft start and kept up with it till about 50, then he started to pull away... I was stoked tho. My little 4 banger is keeping up with V-8's! Definitely suprised the Driver too. I believe his exact words were: "Damn, I've never seen one of those little Euro cars keep up with me like that. What the hell do you got in there?"
I'm stoked.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Awesome, I cant wait to get in the twisities with it. And reading posts like yours just makes me more pissed at neuspeed. I still dont have my chip and the install is tomorrow. Now my car is going to have to sit for a few days. This sucks I cant wait! Do you guys think it will be ok to drive under mild boost? I'd like to at least get it back to my house.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Judging from my experience so far with the bypass valve, (which isn't much) I'd say as long as you keep it at way low boost on the way home, you'll be allright. Just don't stomp on it! I know it's tempting but you gotta resist the urge... Give it gas slowly and stay below 2000 RPM and you'll prolly be ok to drive it home. As long as that valve is open you're pretty much in NA mode so you should be ok...


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Mannnn, I am sooo Jealous!!!!!! I havent been able to send out MY ECU to Neuspped so I cant put the dang thing on just yet!!!!! Stop posting your wonderful stories...it makes me wanna cry !!!! I WANT MY BOOOOOST!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

I'm glad to hear that JollyRoger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm still waiting for my Cams and to be done with the head and of course, send the ECU to Neuspeed.....


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (inovillo)*

Mine is in, with the TT 268/260 cam and p-flo (modded old one to work). For those who are jealous b/c you won't get yours in for a while, don't worry. I have to cut the hell out of my hood to get mine to fit in my 92 jetta! I am actually going to build another hood with the subaru legacy hood scoop, which will give the clearance in the right spot. I would love to go drive it fast, but that would be a little tricky with the hood up!!! At least I have a v6 4motion passat wagon to drive in the meantime....


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

its in and its awesome!!!!! wow i was a little surpriesed!! 
i guess i have to change my signature now...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (redgti2.0)*

It gets better...Neuspeed didnt send me a airpump modified airbox








My installer and I are going to check it out and see if we can modify it perhaps.
This is gay...i just want my charger in







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

You should be able to rig one for the time being. You could probably cut the fitting off your old airbox and epoxy it to the new one. I would still tell them to send you another one though


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Problem solved














The charger is installed and I'm waiting for the chip which should be here tomorrow. I have one question for you guys, we followed the instructions but we have an extra harness left over. It was something connected to my intake/airbox. IIRC it came from the evaporaton pump thing any ideas?
Blubayou, did you get your problems sorted out?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Can you describe or identify the harness from the parts list?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

Mine is installed and runs, but only with my old GIAC chip. It doesn't start with my Neuspeed one. I am going to call them today and try to find out what's going on...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can you describe or identify the harness from the parts list?[HR][/HR]​Not right now...I'm going to go check out the car later today, I will be able to give a better description then. 
Blubayou, how does the car run on the stock chip? My uncle said he fired my car up and it idled real high like 2000 then drop to 1500 and the AF guage was bouncing between full rich and full lean. He said the rpms would drop like they were choking then bounce up. Did you experience something similar?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

It's normal for the a/f gauge to bounce back and forth at idle and cruising (if it doesn't, then something is wrong). You want it to go rich under acceleration and lean when decelerating.
It should look like this:










[Modified by JettaRed, 10:17 AM 3-18-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

Chip just arrived. Should be in hopefully within the hour. I'm pretty sure the extra harness is a factory one that goes from the evaporation canister to the factory airbox...my Uncle said this was not metioned anywhere in the instructions. Going to call neuspeed also about the harness after I check it out. I'll post an update in a little bit.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

Installed the chip and the engine wont start. The chip is for a different ecu "k" instead of the correct version "R". The engine turns over but it doesnt start. I would think that even though the chip number is incorrect it would still start. I ran 2 older GIAC chips before in this, and a previous car never having a problem. Anything else it could be?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

BTW I couldnt find the clip my uncle was referring too...I think he may have gotten it hooked up. The car did previously run on the GIAC chip w/ the charger installed.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

*blubayou * Please keep us posted on your results when you get your chip in and the car running, I want to know you you feel about the setup in an A2. I am thinking about it for my daily driver but i find that price kinda hard to swollow (in comparisons to a turbo setup) i know that the A3 and MK4s are heavier bodies so the end results will be a little different for you. 
thanks


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

I have gotten nowhere today. I spoke to a Neuspeed and they double checked the ecu # for me, and they are trying to figure out what to do from there. I just emailed GIAC to find out about possibly having my GIAC chip reprogrammed to work with the SC and TT cam I installed at the same time. Anyone had experience with using a GIAC in a FI car? I thought I had seen some with good results. 
I removed the neuspeed one and installed the GIAC one 3X today and the GIAC works every time, but the neuspeed one never works. I turned it 180 degrees and tried it, still nothing. I know it was in right, since there is one flat corner (that also lines up with the flat corner on the GIAC and the flat corner on the ecu itself. 
I hope maybe GIAC can hook me up. Maybe I can be the testbed for "GIAC's new chip for the Neuspeed Supercharged 2.0L 8v VW's". That's how I see it reading anyway.
I can tread water, but not for too long! This sucks


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*blubayou * Please keep us posted on your results when you get your chip in and the car running, I want to know you you feel about the setup in an A2. I am thinking about it for my daily driver but i find that price kinda hard to swollow (in comparisons to a turbo setup) i know that the A3 and MK4s are heavier bodies so the end results will be a little different for you. 
thanks 
[HR][/HR]​Well, for now it looks cool sitting in the engine bay in my garage! There will be a clearance issue with the BOV and TB under the hood, but that was expected. I already have a solution for that anyway. I think the end result will be quite significant for me vs an A3. The TT cam will also help me out a bit more. If I ever get to drive this thing, I am sure I will be glad I installed that at the same time!


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!








Wow, this thing is a lot of fun. I just need a strut bar to take away some of the torque-steer, and new exhaust and I'll be all set. Also, if anyone knows of a shift kit for an automatic, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

You guys with chip problems. I would talk to Greg Woo or the Neuspeed Service Manager and ask them to send another chip by UPS Express Airmail. Since they screwed-up they should pay shipping. You'll have the chip by noon tomorrow.
Neuspeed might play it safe and get you to send in the ECU. This way they can test the ECU after installing the P-Chip. I'm sure it's just a faulty or incorrect chip. At least you know the car will start with the proper chip.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys with chip problems. I would talk to Greg Woo or the Neuspeed Service Manager and ask them to send another chip by UPS Express Airmail. Since they screwed-up they should pay shipping. You'll have the chip by noon tomorrow.
Neuspeed might play it safe and get you to send in the ECU. This way they can test the ECU after installing the P-Chip. I'm sure it's just a faulty or incorrect chip. At least you know the car will start with the proper chip.[HR][/HR]​That's what I was thinking. Whoever I spoke to today said he would resolve the problem today and call me back. He never called. So I have to bug them again tomorrow...


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys with chip problems. I would talk to Greg Woo or the Neuspeed Service Manager and ask them to send another chip by UPS Express Airmail. Since they screwed-up they should pay shipping. You'll have the chip by noon tomorrow.
Neuspeed might play it safe and get you to send in the ECU. This way they can test the ECU after installing the P-Chip. I'm sure it's just a faulty or incorrect chip. At least you know the car will start with the proper chip.
That's what I was thinking. Whoever I spoke to today said he would resolve the problem today and call me back. He never called. So I have to bug them again tomorrow...[HR][/HR]​ Hang in there i am sure that you will really enjoy it once they do send you the correct one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just stay on their backs till you get it. we are all anxious to see how your car performs once it is back on the road


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

I called and talked to Greg Woo today. He transferred me over to Dan (who makes the chips). Dan was a big help, especially compared to the guy I spoke with yesterday. He wanted me to send in the old chip to him, so he could check it out, but I asked if he would send me a new one and I could return mine. He said okay, just to expedite the process to get my car running sooner. I just told him the sooner I get this car running the better, which he very much understood. I asked what he thought could be the problem and he said "... it has been very dry here lately, so it's certainly possible that a static charge could have effected the chip," which makes sense. You'll definately here from me either way, but it may be a bit later if/when I do get it started! I think I will appreciate it that much more once it does run, since I've had to go through this...
look for an update tomorrow:
hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!
it runs (properly now). The new chip did the trick. Big thanks to Danny @ Neuspeed for his help. My faith is reassured. Look for some driving impressions as soon as the NEW SNOW melts and I make the clearance on the hood! I'll upload pics tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!
it runs (properly now). The new chip did the trick. [HR][/HR]​Glad to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again for all of your orders. We appreciate your business, and value each and every one of you.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Good to Hear! Soon you'll finally be able to enjoy what you paid all that cash money bling bling for!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Here's a question for everyone with a Supercharger because I'm bored...
Are you guys sporting the "Supercharged by Neuspeed" badge yet? Are you going to put it on or leave it off?
I can't decide if I want it on or not.... I like the idea of my car being a sleeper but I also like the way the badge would look on my car... hrmmmmm....


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*









I put it on for the time being, just cause I'm the only A2 with one, so it is a little different anyway. The real reason I put it on is because my car wasn't starting the other day (see above) so I had to feel like I got something accomplished. It actually made me feel worse, since the car wouldn't run. It will be replaced with a Jetta_GL badge to keep em guessing.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

Did you not read the fine print for this GB. You must display the Neuspeed Supercharged logo at all times or you will void your warranty.








Looks nice on Neuspeeds Golf. 










[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 11:01 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Golf_2K2L)*

Doh!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you guys sporting the "Supercharged by Neuspeed" badge yet? Are you going to put it on or leave it off?[HR][/HR]​For now I'm going with the sleeper look. I'm picking up a 2.0 badge from "Cullen" and toying with the idea of a mercedes kompressor badge below it. I dont think I'll keep on the kompressor on. The gauges are going to be down in the dash cubby hole for a more stealth appearance. Chip is coming tomorrow so hopefully I be happy like you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:24 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (TooLFan46n2)*

I'm going to put it on, but in the engine. I don't want any ricecookers to know that I'm supercharged while I'm smoking them ....


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!
it runs (properly now). The new chip did the trick. Big thanks to Danny @ Neuspeed for his help. My faith is reassured. Look for some driving impressions as soon as the NEW SNOW melts and I make the clearance on the hood! I'll upload pics tonight.







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats on finally getting it up and running, now where are the detailed impressions







i seen the pics and it does look sweet in there minus the soon to be resolved hood clearance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

I haven't even driven the darn thing yet, I want to get it totally finished (hood, strut bar, etc before I do. Plus, I have been working too much to spend any more time on it. Will I drive it this weekend?
Bank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryandouglas (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

As for myself, I'm keeping the badge off for now...for that very reason, I want to sleep a little. I want folks to find out the hard way that I'm forcin' it...losing to me! he,he
BTW, got mine up and running yesterday without a single problem (unless you count the threadless bolt neuspeed sent me, can somebody say "Q.C."). Anyway, I love it so far...Many Thanks to JollyRoger, Jason @ ND, and everybody else that made this GB possible.


[Modified by ryandouglas, 8:10 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (ryandouglas)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Many Thanks to JollyRoger, Jason @ ND, and everybody else that made this GB possible.[HR][/HR]​
Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (Velocity731)*

Same here. Thanks again guys. Especially since I FINALLY drove it today. All I can say is...











































































































































































I guess I am speechless. Feels as strong as a VR6 A2. The SC and cam together with the scorpion and K&N really make this thing a screamer. High rpms sound SSSOOOOO good. The power band is so wide and flat on this thing, I can't get over it. As soon as the pedal is hit, it pulls so incredibly even right up to redline. Instant power. This is 1000X better than I had hoped for!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























[Modified by blubayou, 5:52 PM 3-22-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Man I'm so glad to hear that!!! good for you!!!! So it is money well spent!!!








Now Imagine with a smaller pulley and water injection!!!!!!1 hang on tight!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

That's great to here blubayou.







I'm having fun with mine as well. 
Did anyone else in the GB order the High Altitude pulley with theirs? I ordered mine with it, but I measured it today and it looked like the 2.8". I'm gonna plug in a boost gauge to make sure, but I'm stoked if that's the case. Then I can go to the 2.6" pulley and really have some fun







since I'm at 6500ft. Altitude sucks.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JollyRoger)*

stock pulley, cold, and 300 ft


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

I have put about 200 miles on my sc now. I just went for a short trip to the store, and the car stalled 2 times when I let off the throttle (at a stop). It runs fine when I am giving it throttle, but when idling it sounds like it isn't hitting all 4 cylinders and the exhaust smoke is black. It ran fine yesterday and earlier today. I did recently fill up with 93 octane and put some injector cleaner in at the same time, could this effect it? Could it be the plug gap or wires, like others have had to deal with? It is just weird cause it ran fine all morning and afternoon, until 20 minutes ago. Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

Make sure the throttle body bolts haven't come loose and check all the fittings on everything. Sounds like what happened to me early on. All my TB bolt loosened and I actually lost one.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

I went out to dinner and let it sit for a few hours, and the next (albeit short) trip was smooth. Then I drove home 20 minutes later and it did it again. I'll check the TB bolts in the AM. After tonight I was thinking maybe it happens when the engine is hot? Thanks JR


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

My 2.0 feels like a vr6!
I am having poblems though.....once in a while my car seems to be missfiring when i am driving on the highway. It seems to stutter, sometimes for up to a minute or so. The check engine light comes on and then goes off after a while. It has done this 3 times in the last 3 weeks....I need to get this figured out!
Any help is BEYOND greatly appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

The light sounds like cyl misfire. try to get the codes read so you know what's really happening. I strongly suggest you get a VAG-COM since you've delved into the world of tuning (say goodbye to your kid's college fund, if you have one!







).
The hesitation, however, is not something I've noticed with misfires. Just drive gently when that happens. Also, check all your bolts and fittings to make sure nothing has come loose. There is considerable vibration with the SC. Any bolts should have loctite applied, but use only medium or weaker strength.

Keep an eye on things for a while and let us know what happens.


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (JettaRed)*

thanks for the info!


----------



## jettanite (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My 2.0 feels like a vr6!
I am having poblems though.....once in a while my car seems to be missfiring when i am driving on the highway. It seems to stutter, sometimes for up to a minute or so. The check engine light comes on and then goes off after a while. It has done this 3 times in the last 3 weeks....I need to get this figured out!
Any help is BEYOND greatly appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​My engine did exactly the same thing. I found out the #1 plug wire was bad, a torn boot(stupid me) causing the engine to arc so I replaced the wires & everything's running fine. You might want to check your plug wires too.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (rt30000)*

Check the distributor cap/rotor as well. Mine happened to start having problems right after I installed the Supercharger, but since I replaced it I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Chadley (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Group Buy - Getting Organized Here (blubayou)*

damit, I wish this gb was still going on....grrr.


----------

